# Contatto Galliani Kondogbia. Il Milan ci crede. Tutte le news



## admin (11 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.


Mi hai anticipato di qualche secondo sulla news 
Comunque il condor sta facendo faville, questo è un grandissimo acquisto


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



Madonna, i fuochi d'artificio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.


Superare la concorrenza dell'Inter? Mi sembra strano sinceramente, quelli sono dei pezzenti, non credo abbiano 30 milioni da spendere.


----------



## pisolo22 (11 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo davvero anche lui sarebbe il top!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Giugno 2015)

Forse si potrà vedere un buon Milan in futuro ...


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato di qualche secondo sulla news
> *Comunque il condor sta facendo faville, questo è un grandissimo acquisto*



il condor? Io ci vedo tanto Nelio Lucas in questi nomi. Va bene che Martinez lo volevamo già l'anno scorso, ma Lucas conosce a menadito il campionato portoghese e ha rapporti con il porto, Kondogbia lo hanno scoperto loro. Insomma, per me affiancheranno Galliani oer tutto il mercato, e occhio ai nomi che non sono ancora usciti. Qualche giovane promessa in affari con loro secondo me la prenderemo.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



35 per Jackson Martinez + 30 per Kondogbia = 65

Ergo, ci restano altri 85 milioni da spendere


----------



## The P (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.


.


----------



## Renegade (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



Per come la vedo la concorrenza dell'Inter non esiste. In primis non hanno la liquidità che abbiamo noi, in secundis è un calciatore Doyen, società che ormai fa parte del nuovo Milan. Se si sposta è per venire da noi. Spero con tutto il cuore che arrivi e non ci si fermi al colpo davanti per poi propinarci i Baselli e i Bertolacci a metà campo. A centrocampo è vera EMERGENZA.

Ah e diffidate anche delle voci sull'Arsenal. Il calciatore che vogliamo noi con quel profilo è William Carvalho, inseguito da un paio d'anni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 35 per Jackson Martinez + 30 per Kondogbia = 65
> 
> Erego, ci restano altri 85 milioni da spendere



Con 85 riportiamo a casa thiago e ibra e andiamo a vincere lo scudo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo, lui e un regista e capovolgi il centrocampo


----------



## aleslash (11 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> il condor? Io ci vedo tanto Nelio Lucas in questi nomi. Va bene che Martinez lo volevamo già l'anno scorso, ma Lucas conosce a menadito il campionato portoghese e ha rapporti con il porto, Kondogbia lo hanno scoperto loro. Insomma, per me affiancheranno Galliani oer tutto il mercato, e occhio ai nomi che non sono ancora usciti. Qualche giovane promessa in affari con loro secondo me la prenderemo.


Beh anche tu hai ragione, la doyen è attualmente fondamentale come affiancartice di Galliani


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



 
dai dai. Compriamo tutti. Poi Ibra, un regista, un terzino e due difensori centrali.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 35 per Jackson Martinez + 30 per Kondogbia = 65
> 
> Ergo, ci restano altri 85 milioni da spendere



C'è il Borussia da attaccare con 85 mln: Reus+Hummels


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 35 per Jackson Martinez + 30 per Kondogbia = 65
> 
> Ergo, ci restano altri 85 milioni da spendere



e i 15 per Ibra = 80

Penso che nel budget ci debbano rientrare anche gli ingaggi


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Giugno 2015)

prendiamo verratti e hummels a sto punto


----------



## Black (11 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



si il Milan ci crede.... anche pure noi tifosi! basta che non la tirano troppo lunga.... comunque Kondogbia + un altro centrocampista tecnico di livello e in mezzo al campo siamo a posto!


----------



## il condor (11 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> si il Milan ci crede.... anche pure noi tifosi! basta che non la tirano troppo lunga.... comunque Kondogbia + un altro centrocampista tecnico di livello e in mezzo al campo siamo a posto!



Bertolacci e compagnia bella non ci servono. Kondogbia+Gundogan e poi diretti sulla difesa.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Io penso che se inseriamo Menez il prezzo scende. Tanto comunque il francese non troverebbe spazio con i nati il 3 Ottobre.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe un'acquisto clamoroso e migliore di JM (speriamo di prenderlo però prima).

Poi sotto col difensore e con un pò di giocatori di buon futuro.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

se pensano però che con kondogbia il cc è sistemato faranno un grande errore...ci serve un regista. Il francese non lo è.


----------



## Reblanck (12 Giugno 2015)

Kondogobia è perfetto ma ci vuole anche un Pirlo tanto per farla breve o un Seedorf,poi la difesa...


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se pensano però che con kondogbia il cc è sistemato faranno un grande errore...ci serve un *regista*. Il francese non lo è.





Reblanck ha scritto:


> Kondogobia è perfetto ma ci vuole anche *un* *Pirlo* tanto per farla breve o un Seedorf



Quoto.


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 35 per Jackson Martinez + 30 per Kondogbia = 65
> 
> Ergo, ci restano altri 85 milioni da spendere



Non dimenticare i soldi risparmiati e le contropartite tipo Menez, budget infinito


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> ah e diffidate anche delle voci sull'Arsenal. Il calciatore che vogliamo noi con quel profilo è William Carvalho, inseguito da un paio d'anni.



Ecco!! quello del Sporting e altro tutto da prendere e investire.. Kondogbia, Willian Carvalho e Tielemans e abbiamo il centrocampo piu forte di italia per i prossimi 10 anni


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Se realmente avessimo 150 milioni di budget.. da affiancare a Kondocoso ci mettessimo anche Verratti...boom stratosferico...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



Dai, passiamo alla cassa e ritiriamo! Comunque son d'accordo con chi afferma che vicino a lui ci vuole un regista dai piedi raffinati. Ma altri nomi non se ne leggono per cui temo che a centrocampo ci fermeremo a Kondogbia e poi a qualcos'altro di contorno (es. Bertolacci)


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dai, passiamo alla cassa e ritiriamo! Comunque son d'accordo con chi afferma che vicino a lui ci vuole un regista dai piedi raffinati. Ma altri nomi non se ne leggono per cui temo che a centrocampo ci fermeremo a Kondogbia e poi a qualcos'altro di contorno (es. Bertolacci)



si anche io rivorrei il Milan pieno di centrocampisti con i piedi delicati. La mia impressione è che non li cerchiamo perchè arriva Ibra. Con Ibra fa tutto lui, ci vuole solo una diga (com'era Van Bommel): Kondogbia.


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dai, passiamo alla cassa e ritiriamo! Comunque son d'accordo con chi afferma che vicino a lui ci vuole un regista dai piedi raffinati. Ma altri nomi non se ne leggono per cui temo che a centrocampo ci fermeremo a Kondogbia e poi a qualcos'altro di contorno (es. Bertolacci)



Secondo me sono convinti di affiancarci Montolivo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono convinti di affiancarci Montolivo



Anche secondo me. Quindi Montolivo - Kondogbia - Bertolacci. 

Sarebbe comunque un netto miglioramento rispetto ad oggi. 

Ma, ripeto, dubito spenderemo 60M per il centrocampo. Perché Gundogan costa altri 30M. E c'è da rinforzare pure la difesa.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. Quindi Montolivo - Kondogbia - Bertolacci.
> 
> Sarebbe comunque un netto miglioramento rispetto ad oggi.
> 
> Ma, ripeto, dubito spenderemo 60M per il centrocampo. Perché Gundogan costa altri 30M. E c'è da rinforzare pure la difesa.



Premesso che a me Montolivo proprio fa schifo e non ho mai capito che tipo di qualità abbia, sinceramente, è ovvio che se lo tieni non lo puoi mettere in panca, quindi immagino anch'io pensino ad un Kondogbia diga e Montolivo mezzala sinistra con a destra uno fra Soriano/Bertolacci e forse De Jong come prima riserva dei tre.
D'altronde va anche acquistato un grandissimo centrale difensivo e lo sanno bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. Quindi Montolivo - Kondogbia - Bertolacci.
> 
> Sarebbe comunque un netto miglioramento rispetto ad oggi.
> 
> Ma, ripeto, dubito spenderemo 60M per il centrocampo. Perché Gundogan costa altri 30M. E c'è da rinforzare pure la difesa.



Al 99% se arrivano due punte centrali giocheremo con solo due centrocampisti centrali e due ali, quindi Montolivo - Kondogbia, che andrebbe benissimo.


Gundogan è un po' il sogno di tutti ma non è Doyen e dopo la famosa telefonata a suo padre di Galliani non ne hanno più parlato, credo sia impossibile.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

kondogbia non è una diga da centrocampo a 3...è una mezz ala di corsa! al massimo può giocare in un centrocampo a 2.Bertolacci poi se non sbaglio è mancino.E un mancino fatica a giocare mezz ala sulla destra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me. Quindi Montolivo - Kondogbia - Bertolacci.
> 
> Sarebbe comunque un netto miglioramento rispetto ad oggi.
> 
> Ma, ripeto, dubito spenderemo 60M per il centrocampo. Perché Gundogan costa altri 30M. E c'è da rinforzare pure la difesa.



Pero attenzione su Gündogan, ci sono problemi tra lui e il Bayern(lui vuole cambiare subito area, il Bayern vuole aspettare un anno perche e troppo fuoricondizione per quanto costa al momento)


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2015)

Con Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura (che puo giocare mezzala ma che rende meglio un po piu avanti) e NOCERINO ci mancano ALMENO 2 giocatori.
Uno dovrebbe essere Van Ginkel, l'altro Kondogbia.

Quindi "Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno"


----------



## Djici (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> kondogbia non è una diga da centrocampo a 3...è una mezz ala di corsa! al massimo può giocare in un centrocampo a 2.Bertolacci poi se non sbaglio è mancino.E un mancino fatica a giocare mezz ala sulla destra.



Lo so che Seedorf calciava bene pure con il sinistro e che sto comunque parlando di uno dei migliori centrocampisti della storia (quindi il confronto con Bertolacci e piutosto difficile ) ma lui giocava a sinistra... quindi mettere un mancino a destra ci puo stare... vediamo.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

è diverso djici..il mancino in genere fa molta più fatica ad usare il destro che viceversa.Non so come sia Bertolacci ma è una cosa che ho sempre notato tatticamente e in questi anni non ricordo mancini che giochino a centrocampo sulla destra.Premetto però che gli ho visto fare un gran gol di destro a bertolacci quest'anno ma non l'ho mai visto schierato sulla destra.Sia al Genoa che in nazionale.


----------



## Matt93 (12 Giugno 2015)

Daje zio fester, portacelo a Milano


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, Galliani oggi ha avuto contatti telefonici con Kondogbia e con l'agente. E' lui il grande obiettivo per il centrocampo. Il Milan vuole superare la concorrenza dell'Inter e conta di chiudere con il Monaco per circa 30 milioni di euro. Il Milan ci crede, e tanto. Nei prossimi giorni ci potrebbe essere un incontro tra Galliani, il giocatore e gli agenti.



A me piace ma ha un costo molto elevato, se chiedono 30 milioni l'Inter è già tagliata fuori.


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Kondogobia è perfetto ma ci vuole anche un Pirlo tanto per farla breve o un Seedorf,poi la difesa...



Concordo.Tra l'altro un centrocampista di qualità lo si può trovare anche senza spendere 30-40 milioni.Ad esempio guarderei in Olanda....


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dai, passiamo alla cassa e ritiriamo! Comunque son d'accordo con chi afferma che vicino a lui ci vuole un regista dai piedi raffinati. Ma altri nomi non se ne leggono per cui temo che a centrocampo ci fermeremo a Kondogbia e poi a qualcos'altro di contorno (es. Bertolacci)





Jack14 ha scritto:


> si anche io rivorrei il Milan pieno di centrocampisti con i piedi delicati. La mia impressione è che non li cerchiamo perchè arriva Ibra. Con Ibra fa tutto lui, ci vuole solo una diga (com'era Van Bommel): Kondogbia.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



Secondo me, se Montolivo torna a livelli *normali*, un centrocampo Kondogbia - Montolivo - Bonaventura con Poli, Bertolacci e Baselli di riserva, per quest' anno con il solo campionato sarebbe già tanta roba.

Poi l' anno seguente col ritorno in CL, si potranno fare altri ragionamenti.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se Montolivo torna a livelli *normali*, un centrocampo Kondogbia - Montolivo - Bonaventura con Poli, Bertolacci e Baselli di riserva, per quest' anno con il solo campionato sarebbe già tanta roba.
> 
> Poi l' anno seguente col ritorno in CL, si potranno fare altri ragionamenti.




con Montolivo in campo partiamo già sfavoriti..


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



Son convinto che a breve ufficializzerano JM e Kondo. L'aria è realmente cambiata.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*




dai dai dai..chiudiamo!


----------



## malos (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



L'acquisto che mi farebbe godere di più.


----------



## neversayconte (12 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, se Montolivo torna a livelli *normali*, un centrocampo Kondogbia - Montolivo - Bonaventura con Poli, Bertolacci e Baselli di riserva, per quest' anno con il solo campionato sarebbe già tanta roba.
> 
> Poi l' anno seguente col ritorno in CL, si potranno fare altri ragionamenti.



Sarebbe un centrocampo più debole di quello di juve, roma, inter e forse lazio. non scherziamo. ci vuole un regista che tutte le squadre che ho citato hanno (pirlo, pijanic, hernanes, biglia).

vai dal feyenoord e ti presenti con 18 milioni per clasie.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia al Monaco ha giocato perlopiù nel centrocampo a due con Toulalan.
Presumo che al Milan si ricreerà la stessa cosa,ma con il capitone.



franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Kondogbia al Monaco gioca nel centrocampo a due con Toulalan.
> Presumo che al Milan si ricreerà la stessa cosa,ma con il capitone.
> 
> 
> ...


Però i vari giornali e sky parlano di un 4312


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



Secondo me arriva. Però ho la sensazione, come voi, che non faremo arrivare altri big a centrocampo. Questo è un male. Non capisco perchè ci ostiniamo a non rinforzare a dovere il centrocampo. Abbiamo già visto che ormai Montolivo è inguardabile, poi dopo tutti gli infortuni...


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Secondo me arriva. Però ho la sensazione, come voi, che non faremo arrivare altri big a centrocampo. Questo è un male. Non capisco perchè ci ostiniamo a non rinforzare a dovere il centrocampo. Abbiamo già visto che ormai Montolivo è inguardabile, poi dopo tutti gli infortuni...


Sono d'accordo, mi accontenterei anche di valdifiori pur di non vedere montolivo


----------



## danykz (12 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia è un campione! Di prospetto sicuro, sarebbe un ottimo acquisto per il nostro centrocampo e diventerà un ottimo leader a mio parere!
Ma come molti di voi hanno detto, bisognerebbe comprare gundogan(Prende 1,5 mln a stagione, ha un anno di contratto), non penso sarà difficile trvare un accordo con club e giocatore!


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*


Centrcampista completo. Lo adoro. Speriamo arrivi.


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



Dobbiamo riuscire a prendere lui e Gundogan.. Anche perché questo è l'anno buono per prendere Gundogan ad un prezzo relativamente basso, poi potrebbe essere troppo tardi!!


----------



## Memories of the Time (12 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un centrocampo più debole di quello di juve, roma, inter e forse lazio. non scherziamo. ci vuole un regista che tutte le squadre che ho citato hanno (pirlo, pijanic, hernanes, biglia).
> 
> vai dal feyenoord e ti presenti con 18 milioni per clasie.


^^^^ questo,assolutamente.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Per me Gundogan è un giocatore finito e distrutto dagli infortuni, punterei su altro.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

io non sono affatto certo che con baselli bertolacci e kondogbia la champions sia assicurata...abbiamo visto come i centrocampi incidano molto e quello della roma e juve sono ancora superiori e se l'inter e napoli si rafforzano abbiamo serie rivali per il terzo posto...insomma serve qualcosa in più per avere la sicurezza champions.


----------



## Memories of the Time (12 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io non sono affatto certo che con baselli bertolacci e kondogbia la champions sia assicurata...abbiamo visto come i centrocampi incidano molto e quello della roma e juve sono ancora superiori e se l'inter e napoli si rafforzano abbiamo serie rivali per il terzo posto...insomma serve qualcosa in più per avere la sicurezza champions.



Questi+la conferma dei due attaccanti+un centrale di difesa direi che in Champions ci arrivi agile su.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> con Montolivo in campo partiamo già sfavoriti..





neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un centrocampo più debole di quello di juve, roma, inter e forse lazio. non scherziamo. ci vuole un regista che tutte le squadre che ho citato hanno (pirlo, pijanic, hernanes, biglia).
> 
> vai dal feyenoord e ti presenti con 18 milioni per clasie.



Segnatevelo, il centrocampo Montolivo - Kondogbia - Bonaventura farà buonissime cose.

Che la scommessia sia aperta


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Questi+la conferma dei due attaccanti+un centrale di difesa direi che in Champions ci arrivi agile su.



si come no...anche l'anno scorso con torres lopez menez molti di voi lo credevano...poi partono gli alibi inzaghi infortuni ecc ecc..io sto coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo, il centrocampo Montolivo - Kondogbia - Bonaventura farà buonissime cose.
> 
> Che la scommessia sia aperta



Jack ha giocato molto meglio da ala che da mezzala


----------



## Danielsan (12 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Jack ha giocato molto meglio da ala che da mezzala



Nella stagione appena finita sono stradaccordo con te. Ma considerando il gioco(?) della squadra trovarne uno dei 3 di centrocampo che abbia fatto bene è dura trovarlo..

Quest'anno invece se davvero Sinisa vuole giocare con il 4-3-1-2 e dovesse arrivare davanti Ibra, penso che un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Jack ( Intelligenza tattica,tempi di inserimento,spirito di sacrificio..) potrebbe rendere davvero molto come mezzala.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Jack ha giocato molto meglio da ala che da mezzala





Danielsan ha scritto:


> Nella stagione appena finita sono stradaccordo con te. Ma considerando il gioco(?) della squadra trovarne uno dei 3 di centrocampo che abbia fatto bene è dura trovarlo..
> 
> Quest'anno invece se davvero Sinisa vuole giocare con il 4-3-1-2 e dovesse arrivare davanti Ibra, penso che un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Jack ( Intelligenza tattica,tempi di inserimento,spirito di sacrificio..) potrebbe rendere davvero molto come mezzala.



Si, ma deve imparare a fare il centrocampista.

A me Jack piace, ma lo stiamo montando un po' troppo per merito dello scempio generale dei suoi compagni.

Come attaccante esterno è buono si, ma non da Milan, deve imparare a fare il CC secondo me, punto.

In Europa sugli esterni la gente va in giro con Robben, Messi, CR7, Hazard e compagnia cantante, il buon Jack è sempre sufficente ma come attaccante esterno non sarà mai nemmeno in fascia alta.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

*SportMediaset parla di 35 milioni trattabili. Galliani a breve dovrebbe iniziare a trattare con il Monaco.*


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, ma deve imparare a fare il centrocampista.
> 
> A me Jack piace, ma lo stiamo montando un po' troppo per merito dello scempio generale dei suoi compagni.
> 
> ...



Esatto !

Per me Jack sarebbe un gran mezzala, ma deve imparare a giocare là, perche come esterno non sarà mai un top, soltanto un buon riserva. Ma ancora ha tempo e il più importante, qualità per crescere e diventare un buon mezzala. 

Parlando di Kondogbia, sarà un gran acquisto, ma non dobbiamo fermarci qui, come dicete voi, ci serve un regista, a questo punto se non ci sono tanti soldi e vogliono gastare quelli che abbiamo in un gran difensa centrale come Hummels, sarei contento con un Valdifiori. Ma l'ottimo sarebbe Gündogan, perche quest'anno lo possiamo aquistare. Ma ci sono altri giocatori come Clasie, Illaramendi, Lucas Silva, Héctor Herrera, Emre Can, etc.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*




Non posso esprimermi o vengo bannato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: offerti 25 milioni per kondogbia, Milan e monaco non sono distanti*



Quanti soldi  io li avrei buttati su Gundogan ma sarei comunque molto contenta se arrivasse lui.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Kondogbia è scarso per loro. Comprassero dalla juve uno tra Vidal o Pogba


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Made quanto lo odio benitez.. certo che se veramente il Real lo vuole è finita.. non c'è storia... 

detto questo.. che cavolo se ne fanno ? ?dove lo mettono ??


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Se non chiudiamo entro il week-end questo qui non lo prendiamo più.. Troppa concorrenza (giustamente) di big!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi  io li avrei buttati su Gundogan ma sarei comunque molto contenta se arrivasse lui.




dai , Kondo vale 12 Gundogan..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



*Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Panzitez detto anche "piangione isterico" si dice che sia stato avvistato in giro per Madrid mentre indossava un paio di Lelly Kelly.
Figurati se il Kondo va a farsi allenare da quel fallito di Rafa.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quanti soldi  io li avrei buttati su Gundogan ma sarei comunque molto contenta se arrivasse lui.



Gundogan è un regista e visto che per i nostri dirigenti un regista lo abbiamo già (non faccio nomi) non verrà preso sicuramente, visto che non penso farà panchina. Comunque uno come Kondogbia serve davvero. tanta corsa e grinta.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Esatto. Avevo trovato la notizia riportata dai vari profili twitter dei media francesi. Il giocatore piace, adesso bisogna capire se fanno sul serio oppure no.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Esatto. Avevo trovato la notizia riportata dai vari profili twitter dei media francesi. Il giocatore piace, adesso bisogna capire se fanno sul serio oppure no.



Se non chiudiamo entro Lunedì ce lo soffiano. Dopo Lunedì io lo considero andato impossibile che squadre che vanno la champions e lo possono ricoprire di soldi non l'abbiano addocchiato


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Benitez prendi Vidal e De Gea. Noi prendiamo Kondogbia e per Verratti ripassiamo la prossima estate.


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me sono convinti di affiancarci Montolivo


E' cos purtroppo quello con i piedi buoni e la qualità pensano sia Montolivo, speriamo che almeno Sinisa non la pensi cosi' a lui quelli senza palle non piacciono secondo me...


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Se non chiudiamo entro il week-end questo qui non lo prendiamo più.. Troppa concorrenza (giustamente) di big!!



Dobbiamo chiudere entro oggi per Martinez e poi fiondarci su di lui. Con Ibra la situazione è più tranquilla e si può lavorare anche dopo. Se aspettiamo troppo la vedo brutta.


----------



## robs91 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Spero proprio che non si passi da Martinez-Kondogbia a nessuno dei due....Sarebbe una disfatta per Galliani e doyen(a quel punto non si capirebbe a cosa serva).


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Senti, El Gordo, tieniti i tuoi centrocampisti e non rompere a chi ne ha veramente bisogno


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Senti, El Gordo, tieniti i tuoi centrocampisti e non rompere a chi ne ha veramente bisogno



beh, anche perche, onestamente, tra milan e real madrid direi che non ci penserebbe manco un minuto


----------



## neversayconte (12 Giugno 2015)

Galliani sveglia. dov'è adesso? a Casa Milan?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Galliani sveglia. dov'è adesso? a Casa Milan?



a casa sua


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo chiudere entro oggi per Martinez e poi fiondarci su di lui. Con Ibra la situazione è più tranquilla e si può lavorare anche dopo. Se aspettiamo troppo la vedo brutta.





neversayconte ha scritto:


> Galliani sveglia. dov'è adesso? a Casa Milan?



Comunque prima di lunedì non se ne parla, il week-end Galliani lo passa a Forte.


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Benitez prendi Vidal e De Gea. Noi prendiamo Kondogbia e per Verratti ripassiamo la prossima estate.


Ho pensato la stessa identica cosa


----------



## cris (12 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque prima di lunedì non se ne parla, il week-end Galliani lo passa a Forte.



e intanto gli altri ci soffiano i giocatori, mentre se ne sta in piscina


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> e intanto gli altri ci soffiano i giocatori, mentre se ne sta in piscina



forse tratta bertolacci col suo amico di merenda


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Gran brutta roba...
Questo giocatore, sia per l'età che per il ruolo, è più importante di qualsiasi altro.
L'operazione andava chiusa assolutamente prima di ogni interferenza.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Mah, adesso chiunque vogliamo arrivano anche le altre... Fino all'altro giorno lo cercava solo l'Inter. Adesso che lo Vogliamo noi guarda caso arriva il Real. A m sinceramente puzza...


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Ho letto la notizia ed anche nomina Sterling e Reus. E dice che col secondo ha un'opzione preferenziale ma non sanno se farla ed acquistare il giocatore perche si infortunia troppo. 

Bah, penso che è come diciamo in spagna 'humo' perche i giornali devono scrivere qualcosa. Ma se il Milan fa sul serio per il giocatore lo prende sicurissimo. Non preocuparvi.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Ma questo panzone che vuole...che si sbrighi Galliani, non voglio che poi si presenti con Ill......


----------



## admin (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset parla di 35 milioni trattabili. Galliani a breve dovrebbe iniziare a trattare con il Monaco.*




.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Bisogna chiudere in fretta,altrimenti non lo prendiamo più.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Mah... appartiene alla Doyen ergo Nelio Lucas. Vediamo se il nostro "amicone" sia di qualche utilità


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bisogna chiudere in fretta,altrimenti non lo prendiamo più.



Non credo ce lo soffino, anche se il caso Ibra del 2006 (per il quale era già pronta perfino la grafica con la musichetta su Milan Channel) impone di evitare di mettere le mani avanti.
Domani Galliani potrebbe andare a Montecarlo a chiudere l'affare.


----------



## tapiro1 (12 Giugno 2015)

Hai ragione..... Vediamo se questa Doyen serve a qualcosa oppure si fa solo pubblicità alle spalle del Milan


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Mah, con di mezzo il Real obbiettivamente si fa dura...


----------



## alcyppa (12 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mah, con di mezzo il Real obbiettivamente si fa dura...



Se si mette veramente di mezzo il Real diventa impossibile.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

Come detto da alcuni, qui si vedrà se la Doyen serve o no.
Per me Kondo è un acquisto fondamentale però sono più predisposto a perdere lui che non Jackson. Ho l'impressione che alternative a Jackson non ne esistano in questo momento, mentre le alternative a Kondo possono esserci.


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

a parte il fatto che non vedo cosa se ne facciano dato che son pieni zeppi di fenomeni in quel reparto, va a fare panchina? se Benitez ci punta seriamente allora io quei 35 mil li dirotterei su Isco che ci svolterebbe clamorosamente la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico.


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Giocano in 30 per caso?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

se lo prende il real, fiondiamoci subito da loro, che uno tra isco e modric salta.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Mah, con di mezzo il Real obbiettivamente si fa dura...



Sempre se è vera l'indiscrezione.
Benitez al Real dovrebbe giocare col 4-3-1-2, e attualmente ci sono già Modric e Kroos come titolari più Lucas Silva e Illaramendi come riserve. Illaramendi parte e sarà rimpiazzato da Casemiro. Uno come Kondogbia dev'essere titolare inamovibile, dove lo metterebbero in quel reparto? 
Il Real dovrebbe fare grandi manovre in difesa e soprattutto in attacco. Si parla di un'offerta mostruosa per Aguero al posto di Bale che torna in Inghilterra, e di una possibile cessione di Benzema che verrebbe rimpiazzato da un attaccante ancora da individuare. In difesa si parla di un'offerta altissima per Courtois e arrivano pure nuovi terzini. 
Il centrocampo è il loro reparto più stabile, non hanno davvero bisogno di toccarlo.


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> a parte il fatto che non vedo cosa se ne facciano dato che son pieni zeppi di fenomeni in quel reparto, va a fare panchina? se Benitez ci punta seriamente allora io quei 35 mil li dirotterei su Isco che ci svolterebbe clamorosamente la squadra dal punto di vista tecnico.



Isco è il mio sogno... Peccato mai si farà. Ma possiamo dargli Honda e così possono vendere magliette in Giappone haha


----------



## bmb (12 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Giocano in 30 per caso?



Verratti, Kondogbia e Vidal significa che qualcuno a centrocampo deve uscire. Kroos e Modric


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset parla di 35 milioni trattabili. Galliani a breve dovrebbe iniziare a trattare con il Monaco.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media francesi, inserimento di Benitez, vuole Kondogbia al Real. La corsa al giocatore per il Milan si fa complicata*



Ma cosa deve farsene il Real Madrid? Probabilmente giocheranno col 4-2-3-1. I titolari ci sono già: Modric e Kroos. In più c'è Lucas Silva e James Rodriguez qualora giochino a tre. Senza contare poi che il Real ha voluto riportare Casemiro alla base. Kondogbia dovrebbe capire che è inutile andare al Real per poi finire in panchina. Ma dubito tale voce sia vera. Piuttosto speriamo di prenderlo anche perché è un calciatore Doyen e se andasse altrove sarebbe ridicolo.


----------



## Jack14 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sports.com e AS riportano che nella lista della spesa di Benitez ci sono grandissimi giocatori: Verratti, Kondogbia, Vidal e De Gea.*



Ragazzi ho appena letto una notizia sul Corriere che forse potrebbe modificare l'esito della trattativa. Il propietario del Monaco , il magnate Rybolovlev ha avuto uno sconto dalla Corte di Giustizia di Ginevra che in primo grado il Tribunale lo aveva condannato a pagare 4 miliardi. Pagherà adesso "solamente" 534M. Se vi ricordate dopo mercati faraonici del Monaco questa sentenza aveva costretto il propietario del Monaco a vendere tutti i suoi gioielli. 

Ora cosa succederà? Faccio notare che eravamo al secondo grado di giudizio, manca ancora il terzo grado.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (12 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho appena letto una notizia sul Corriere che forse potrebbe modificare l'esito della trattativa. Il propietario del Monaco , il magnate Rybolovlev ha avuto uno sconto dalla Corte di Giustizia di Ginevra che in primo grado il Tribunale lo aveva condannato a pagare 4 miliardi. Pagherà adesso "solamente" 534M. Se vi ricordate dopo mercati faraonici del Monaco questa sentenza aveva costretto il propietario del Monaco a vendere tutti i suoi gioielli.
> 
> Ora cosa succederà? Faccio notare che eravamo al secondo grado di giudizio, manca ancora il terzo grado.



Penso che abbia ancora gatte da pelare e non si occuperà troppo di questa faccenda. (almeno lo spero)


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Penso che abbia ancora gatte da pelare e non si occuperà troppo di questa faccenda. (almeno lo spero)



Sono d'accordo,dubito se ne preoccupi e anche se volesse fare mercato credo che semplicemente troverebbe un sostituto. A me preoccupano di più le nostre intenzione,non so quanto siano serie e credo che solo in caso di acquisto di Jackson Martinez capiremo se è cambiato qualcosa.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Giugno 2015)

rybovlev non ha più speso nel monaco anche perchè ha forti contrasti col principe alberto che vuole mettergli i piedi in testa


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Comunque non so se è stato riposto ma sky parla dell'ok del giocatore per il milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se è stato riposto ma sky parla dell'ok del giocatore per il milan.



Quando lo hanno detto? Su Twitter Di Marzio ancora non ne parla.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quando lo hanno detto? Su Twitter Di Marzio ancora non ne parla.



Nel titoli che passano sotto, c'e scritto c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni. Una cosa del genere.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se è stato riposto ma sky parla dell'ok del giocatore per il milan.



Vorrei dire "almeno uno" ma aspetto una dichiarazione o altro perchè ad ora stiamo con le pezze al popó


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Nel titoli che passano sotto, c'e scritto c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni. Una cosa del genere.



Posta uno screen!


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Posta uno screen!



*Sky: Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: fissato un incontro tra Kondogbia e il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



up!!!


----------



## Memories of the Time (12 Giugno 2015)

Dajeee


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: fissato un incontro tra Kondogbia e il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



Beh gioca nel Monaco e non direbbe mai di no al Milan. Poi certo se arrivano squadra più ricche ed ambiziose a proporre un ingaggio importante allora potrebbe cambiare tutto. Ad ogni modo costa tanto, ma di questi tempi le cifre che girano sono queste, è da prendere al volo.


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



Dai, chiudere subito. Io voglio la dorsale J.Martinez-Kondogbia-X Dif.Centrale-Diego Lopez. Aggiungiamoci Ibra e da qui si può ripartire benissimo spendendo anche qualcosina su scommesse (Baselli, Bertolacci o possibili crack dei campionati minori).

Mi "accontenterei" solo di questi. Presi questi sarei d'accordo nell'aspettare le occasioni (es. Isco che non trova spazio al Real. Magari dall'anno prossimo con la champions è verosimile riuscire ad ingaggiare pezzi da 90).


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

ma non è che gallianaccio vuole prendere kondgbia prima di ufficializzare jackson???


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



va a finire che chiudiamo prima per lui che per il colombiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



30 Milioni sono tantini ma speriamo di prenderlo.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Se me li ufficializza tutti e due il Gallo mi compro 10 cravatte gialle e le metto!!!


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*


Dai che mi voglio comprare la nuova maglia col suo nome.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



Si sa quando sarà ?

P.S: Doyen, non dojen.


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Dojen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



  dai dai


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si sa quando sarà ?
> 
> P.S: Doyen, non dojen.



Grazie. Comunque ho solo riportato il titolo sotto, non ho sentito il servizio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky:Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



Questo va chiuso alla svelta,prima che si scateni l'asta.


----------



## Tahva (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*


Io ci spero davvero, è giovane e di grande talento, speriamo chiudano alla svelta


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*


Chiedete scusa a Galliani.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

sky aggiunge anche che il giocatore sembra ben disposto a venire da noi


----------



## zlatan (12 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Chiedete scusa a Galliani.


Aspettiamo poi se arrivano lui Martinez e Ibra e riesce a prendere anche un centrale forte, mio prosto non solo chiedo scusa....


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Chiedete scusa a Galliani.



Ecco, io non capisco sti messaggi. Non c'è nulla di ufficiale però già dobbiamo chiedere scusa come se ci fosse la presentazione del giocatore. Andiamoci piano ragazzi.


----------



## anakyn101 (12 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ecco, io non capisco sti messaggi. Non c'è nulla di ufficiale però già dobbiamo chiedere scusa come se ci fosse la presentazione del giocatore. Andiamoci piano ragazzi.



Agree


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Chiedete scusa a Galliani.



Ringrazia Nelio Lucas e Bee


----------



## malos (12 Giugno 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ecco, io non capisco sti messaggi. Non c'è nulla di ufficiale però già dobbiamo chiedere scusa come se ci fosse la presentazione del giocatore. Andiamoci piano ragazzi.



Ma anche ci fosse, scusa di cosa vorrei capire. Ha i soldi prende un giocatore con la clausola e l'altro che è del fondo. Quando mai il geometra ha chiesto scusa a noi tifosi per le innumerevoli castronate che ha fatto?


----------



## mark (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sky aggiunge anche che il giocatore sembra ben disposto a venire da noi



Su che canale lo dicono che io non lo trovo?


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*










Non spaventiamoci delle cifre, se questo si conferma fra qualche anno può valerne il doppio.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



Colpaccio grandioso. Sarà il nostro Pogba. Ora sotto con un regista puro.
Dovrei considerarlo per fatto visto che è programmato l'incontro con la Doyen, che ormai fa parte di noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

serve anche un regista però...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Su che canale lo dicono che io non lo trovo?



200...


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non spaventiamoci delle cifre, se questo si conferma fra qualche anno può valerne il doppio.



Spaventarsi per le cifre? Ci è andata di lusso per le cifre che girano oggi nel calcio! Una società inglese l'avrebbe pagato sui 50. Ormai si paga il marketing, la prospettiva futura e la mediaticità del calciatore, più che l'effettivo valore. Poi dobbiamo godere del fatto che stiamo spendendo tanti soldi


----------



## malos (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Colpaccio grandioso. Sarà il nostro Pogba. Ora sotto con un regista puro.
> Dovrei considerarlo per fatto visto che è programmato l'incontro con la Doyen, che ormai fa parte di noi.



Il regista penso che nella loro testa sia Montolivo, purtroppo.


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non spaventiamoci delle cifre, se questo si conferma fra qualche anno può valerne il doppio.



speriamo, con questi non esiste la via di mezzo, o fenomeni o flop, ricordiamoci di Diarra del Lione...


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma è una cavolata o veramente Sky dice che c'è l'accordo?


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Il regista penso che nella loro testa sia Montolivo, purtroppo.



Senza un regista il centrocampo non sarà mai rifondato davvero. Kondogbia, come detto, è completissimo. Ma è pur sempre della categoria dei muscolari. Per ritornare ad avere un gioco serve soprattutto il calciatore alla Pirlo. Fosse possibile riprenderei proprio quest'ultimo per un annetto o due. O anche Xabi Alonso che si libera dal Bayern Monaco a breve. Gundogan con 25 lo porti a casa dopo l'infortunio. O anche Cabaye. Insomma nomi abbordabilissimi ci sono sul mercato. In coppia con Kondo sarebbero fenomenali e non si toglierebbe il posto a Montolivo, visto che a quanto pare il CC sarà a 4 per via del rombo.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> serve anche un regista però...



Hai ragionissima.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2015)

Se arriva è un colpo sensazionale, peró voglio vederlo a Milano con la nostra maglia prima di gioire, qua pare non ne vada bene una


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Beh se è fetta lo si saprà entro massimo 1 settimana,arrivati a sto punto non credo la tirino per le lunghe (anche perchè o si paga o non te lo danno)
Sicuramente se si ufficializzasse Martinez,anche la sicurezza per Kondogbia crescerebbe


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> e a quanto pare il CC sarà a 4 per via del rombo.



scusa qui non ti ho capito, puoi essere più specifico?


----------



## bmb (12 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo vada bene. Ora serve un Pirlo davanti alla difesa e poi passiamo al reparto arretrato.


----------



## Renegade (12 Giugno 2015)

Albijol ha scritto:


> scusa qui non ti ho capito, puoi essere più specifico?



Pare che Mihajlovic userà il 4-3-1-2, lo stesso modulo di Ancelotti ed Allegri nel Milan vincente. Dunque essendo un centrocampo a 4 (uno davanti alla difesa, due mezzali ed un trequartista), c'è il posto per Kondogbia, per Montolivo, per Bonaventura e per un regista che andrebbe preso sul mercato.


----------



## malos (12 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Senza un regista il centrocampo non sarà mai rifondato davvero. Kondogbia, come detto, è completissimo. Ma è pur sempre della categoria dei muscolari. Per ritornare ad avere un gioco serve soprattutto il calciatore alla Pirlo. Fosse possibile riprenderei proprio quest'ultimo per un annetto o due. O anche Xabi Alonso che si libera dal Bayern Monaco a breve. Gundogan con 25 lo porti a casa dopo l'infortunio. O anche Cabaye. Insomma nomi abbordabilissimi ci sono sul mercato. In coppia con Kondo sarebbero fenomenali e non si toglierebbe il posto a Montolivo, visto che a quanto pare il CC sarà a 4 per via del rombo.



Con me sfondi una porta aperta, un regista ci servirebbe come il pane. Ma ho i miei dubbi che lo prendano. Per i grossi calibri penso si fermeranno al Kondo, che è già un up notevole.
Io sogno Verratti magari anche per l'anno prossimo, ma è un sogno quasi impossibile.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> speriamo, con questi non esiste la via di mezzo, o fenomeni o flop, ricordiamoci di Diarra del Lione...



Anche io ho pensato a Diarra quando stavo postando. 

Non a caso ho scritto "se si conferma".


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> serve anche un regista però...



hai chiamato Montolivo???


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Cabaye vuole andare via del Psg, mi piacerebbe affianco a kondogbia


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2015)

Per Calciomercato.com è fatta sulla base di 30 mln di euro, mancherebbero solo i dettagli per l'ingaggio del giocatore che comunque non dovrebbe essere un problema


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

*Borsino quote dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY UK) ad oggi 12/06/15 ore 19.25 (quote sempre in divenire):
Resta al Monaco: 2,50
Milan: 2,25
Sembra che ogni giorno che passi il Milan sia sempre più vicino al suo obiettivo.*


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Borsino quote dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY UK) ad oggi 12/06/15 ore 19.25 (quote sempre in divenire):
> Resta al Monaco: 2,50
> Milan: 2,25
> Sembra che ogni giorno che passi il Milan sia sempre più vicino al suo obiettivo.*



Effettivamente ieri era Monaco 2.25 e Milan 2.50 si sono invertite le quote. Speriamo vada in porto


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Borsino quote dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY UK) ad oggi 12/06/15 ore 19.25 (quote sempre in divenire):
> Resta al Monaco: 2,50
> Milan: 2,25
> Sembra che ogni giorno che passi il Milan sia sempre più vicino al suo obiettivo.*



Addirittura? 

Puoi postare anche le quote su Jackson Martinez nell'altro topic?


----------



## Andre96 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Addirittura?
> 
> Puoi postare anche le quote su Jackson Martinez nell'altro topic?



Ieri le avevano tolte


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Borsino quote dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY UK) ad oggi 12/06/15 ore 19.25 (quote sempre in divenire):
> Resta al Monaco: 2,50
> Milan: 2,25
> Sembra che ogni giorno che passi il Milan sia sempre più vicino al suo obiettivo.*




E' addiritura più probabile che vada al Milan, direi che ci siamo.

Una domanda: nel sito ci sono altre squadre accostatate o c'è solo il Milan? Perché le quote son davvero basse.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Addirittura?
> 
> Puoi postare anche le quote su Jackson Martinez nell'altro topic?



Le hanno rimosse ieri, erano comunque a 1.10 per il Milan.
In pratica è da ieri mattina che danno l'affare come fatto


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' addiritura più probabile che vada al Milan, direi che ci siamo.
> 
> Una domanda: nel sito ci sono altre squadre accostatate o c'è solo il Milan? Perché le quote son davvero basse.



Arsenal e Inter @ 8.00 , non sembrano quote credibili.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Arsenal e Inter @ 8.00 , non sembrano quote credibili.




Grazie mille 

Si, effettivamente son Arsenal e Inter son ipotesi remote.


----------



## JacksonMartinez (12 Giugno 2015)

*Milan are very close to reaching an agreement with Monaco for the transfer of Kondogbia for €30m. #Calciomercato*


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per Calciomercato.com è fatta sulla base di 30 mln di euro, mancherebbero solo i dettagli per l'ingaggio del giocatore che comunque non dovrebbe essere un problema



Dai dai dai!


----------



## Tic (12 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per Calciomercato.com è fatta sulla base di 30 mln di euro, mancherebbero solo i dettagli per l'ingaggio del giocatore che comunque non dovrebbe essere un problema



Daje


----------



## JacksonMartinez (12 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Daje



In pratica per calciomercato.com è fatta sia per MArtinez che per Kondogbia..SE fosse vero


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2015)

Quanto è affidabile calciomercato.com?


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Quanto è affidabile calciomercato.com?



Eh appunto..sapessi che è affidabile avrei già stappato..


----------



## medjai (12 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> [/B]



Vado a mettere 20€ che viene al Milan, è una scomessa sicura


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> .


La quota è ancora 2.25 non 1.25.


----------



## JacksonMartinez (12 Giugno 2015)

scusa... si, sono 2.25


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*


----------



## Hammer (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*



Il Condor plana


----------



## Reblanck (12 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me quando presentano il nuovo allenatore vogliono presentare anche Martinez,Ibra e Kondogobia e parteciperà anche Mr.Bee.


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Secondo me quando presentano il nuovo allenatore vogliono presentare anche Martinez,Ibra e Kondogobia e parteciperà anche Mr.Bee.



Sarebbe una presentazione stellare!


----------



## Isao (12 Giugno 2015)

Però comincio a pensare che la presentazione non regge. I giocatori vengono comunque presentati quando si vuole. Di solito si fa passare l'acquisto per ufficioso e poi si fa la presentazione.


----------



## Albijol (12 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il Condor plana



IL condor vaaaa senza cateeene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il Condor plana



Ahahahah ahahahah


----------



## franck3211 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il condom penetra sempre: l'Ad più protetto al mondo


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*





 

vai vai


----------



## Victorss (12 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> vai vai



Certo che se plana anche su Kondo e Ibra io chiedo scusa.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

I 3 giorni del Condor anticipati a quanto pare.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*



dai però, voglio l'ufficialità nel giro di pochi giorni. 
vai condor


----------



## Hammer (12 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> I 3 giorni del Condor anticipati a quanto pare.



Sta guardando il calendario dei Maya, secondo me pensa che tra una settimana ricomincia il campionato


----------



## diavolo (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*


Kondo vieni al Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Giugno 2015)

Novità? Sta planando o no il Condor?


----------



## Black (12 Giugno 2015)

e quindi il Condor va a prendere Kondogbia? o Kondor(gbia)? non è che qua ci si confonde con i nomi? 

se n'è parlato solo all'inizio della trattativa, ma spero veramente che riescano ad inserire Menez!


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

Ma sto Kondocoso di che nazionalità è?


----------



## sion (12 Giugno 2015)

francese


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma sto Kondocoso di che nazionalità è?


Ha già un paio di presenze con la nazionale Francese.


----------



## Dexter (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*


Comunque Martinez, Ibra e Kondogbia sono tutti dei titani alti diciotto metri. Manca Hummels  Vinciamo anche il campionato di Basket cosi


----------



## kYMERA (12 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> francese





Dexter ha scritto:


> Ha già un paio di presenze con la nazionale Francese.



No perchè n'altro africano che sparisce per la coppa d'africa non se ne parlava proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Raga ancora non ci credo


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2015)

è bastato avere un minimo di solidita economica alle spalle che Galliani è esploso. Sto piangendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pellegatti a breve l'accelerata di Galliani per Kondogbia*


Ma davvero stiamo chiudendo pure per quest'altro? Ma a me sembra di sognare, un mercato come non si vedeva da anni. Sogno o son desto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> è bastato avere un minimo di solidita economica alle spalle che Galliani è esploso. Sto piangendo


Simply


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2015)

Questo è da prendere assolutamente. Forza Mr bee e Forza Galliani!


----------



## TheZio (12 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sky: Milan fissato un incontro con il Fondo Doyen, c'è l'ok del giocatore, si può chiudere per 30 milioni.*



Siamo tornatiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (12 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> No perchè n'altro africano che sparisce per la coppa d'africa non se ne parlava proprio.



In che senso un altro? L'unico africano che fa parte della rosa del Milan è Muntari, e se sparisce credo che non dispiaccia a nessuno


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

*Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



E ha aggiunto che chiuse queste tre trattative si parte per il difensore


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



Sto malissimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Giugno 2015)

Gattuso in studio prova a spengere l'entusiasmo, ma sta ridendo sotto ai baffi


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

*Per Pedullà Kondogbia sarà il giocatore che farà fare il salto di qualità al Milan*


----------



## il condor (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



 daje daje.


----------



## TheZio (12 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gattuso in studio prova a spengere l'entusiasmo, ma sta ridendo sotto ai baffi



Si c è Gobbitello che è in paranoia assoluta!!!!
Ha detto "ci stringiamo attorno al progetto milan"
Ma che stringi e stringi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Per Pedullà Kondogbia sarà il giocatore che farà fare il salto di qualità al Milan*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Per Pedullà Kondogbia sarà il giocatore che farà fare il salto di qualità al Milan*




ecco questo sarebbe un errore grosso quanto una casa  a noi serve un regista anche!!!!


----------



## Black (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



diciamo che a Pedullà credo un pò di più che a Pellegatti... è dai tempi di Capello, quando tenevamo in tribuna gente come Savicevic, Boban e Papin, che non ricordo un Milan così scatenato sul mercato! 
se è un sogno non svegliatemi


----------



## Hammer (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



Dio mio, STO MALISSIMO


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Per Pedullà Kondogbia sarà il giocatore che farà fare il salto di qualità al Milan*



Beh regà parliamo di 2 giocatori che hanno fatto faville in Champions e potrebbero essere dei nostri a neanche metà giugno.......... stanno lavorando seriamente per tornare a vincere subito e questo mi riporta indietro di parecchi anni.
Sia mai che San Siro non torni ad essere un inferno per molti..


----------



## Hellscream (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



Il mio stato mentale attuale


----------



## Snake (12 Giugno 2015)

la cosa clamorosa è che non li stiamo praticamente trattando, quello che chiedono diamo, questo si chiama cazzolunghismo


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*


----------



## Hammer (12 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la cosa clamorosa è che non li stiamo praticamente trattando, quello che chiedono diamo, questo si chiama cazzolunghismo



Precisa direttiva di Bee IMHO


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



...e due!!! Avanti tutta!!!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2015)

DI marzio ha detto che il milan in settimana si incontrerà con kondogbia, ed è molto fiducioso nella buona riuscita della trattativa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*


----------



## DannySa (12 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Precisa direttiva di Bee IMHO



Sai com'è... le api quando pungono non aspettano molto prima di affondare il colpo


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*



Quanto Muntari LOL


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ...e due!!! Avanti tutta!!!


E tre, anche Ibra. Ho letto su calciomercato. com e lo dice anche Pedullà. Spero sia vero.


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*



Attualmente prende 2,5, poteva andare peggio


----------



## Dany20 (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*


Mi sembrano giusti.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*



Meno di Mexes


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2015)

Raga RIPETO ma ve lo vedete Galliani a fare il grosso con i soldi ??? Ahhahaha ... Mosse del collo come se non esistesse un domani ...

Domani si fa i selfie come Blitzerian e le donne hahahaha


----------



## Tic (12 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*



Neanche mi ricordo l'ultima volta che abbiamo cominciato a comprare giocatori a Giugno!!


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2015)

Quando vendemmo Ibra e Thiago, Berlusconi disse:

Investiremo su giocatori giovani che anche se ci costeranno come cartellino, avranno degli ingaggi non troppo eccessivi perchè sono gli stipendi che gravano sul bilancio.

Un Mexes ad esempio a 4 milioni per 4 anni ti ha fatto sborsare 32 milioni di euro. Una roba assurda. E potremmo fare diversi esempi. A momenti Martinez guadagna quasi quanto Pazzini...


----------



## Butcher (12 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah sto ridendo come un fesso per la gioia!!!


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>





gabuz ha scritto:


> Attualmente prende 2,5, poteva andare peggio


Attualmente Prende 2,5 *lordi*


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*



Ne diamo 3,5 a Montolivo..... che sarà anche il regista titolare per la società


----------



## Tahva (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*


Vi prego ditemi che è tutto vero e non sto sognando


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: Kondogbia chiede un ingaggio di 3M per venire al Milan.*



Deve firmare subito


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *


----------



## Tic (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



Adesso manca solo un bel DC


----------



## TheZio (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



Se continuano così fanno pure il record di abbonati!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Se continuano così fanno pure il record di abbonati!



Record non so, ma sui 40-45 mila sicuro.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Se continuano così fanno pure il record di abbonati!




E si renderanno conto che il progetto stadio Milan dovrà essere dimensionato meglio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Per Pedullà Kondogbia sarà il giocatore che farà fare il salto di qualità al Milan*



indiscutibile upgrade, ma magari...pero' solo lui non basta li in mezzo.


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



Galliani coi soldi va a barcellona a trattare pure messi e se non va in porto va a strappare un si a madrid da cr7


----------



## pisolo22 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *




Anche io credo al suo arrivo per 30 milioni e un quinquennale a 3 milioni Anche per ibra sono fiducioso ma solo se non gli paghiamo il cartellino , per la difesa si andrà per le lunghe credo e io penso più ad un mercato interno che estero , comunque sarà una calda estate rossonera !!!!


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Record non so, ma sui 40-45 mila sicuro.



e poi facciamo uno stadio da 40 mila posti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2015)

Nella mia bacheca ho postato la foto di JM di Milan Channel...un'orda di juventini è venuta a commentare iniziando a perculare...hanno paura!


----------



## Ciachi (13 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Nella mia bacheca ho postato la foto di JM di Milan Channel...un'orda di juventini è venuta a commentare iniziando a perculare...hanno paura!



Tu mostragli la foto del "triPere" che hanno conquistato!!!!


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> e poi facciamo uno stadio da 40 mila posti.



Aspetta ma non eran 48 mila?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Adesso manca solo un bel DC




Mosconi intendi ?


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Spero fortemente arrivi questo ragazzo, ha qualità sopratutto fisiche assolutamente fuori dal comune.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> indiscutibile upgrade, ma magari...pero' solo lui non basta li in mezzo.



in mezzo c`è il carismatico Montolivo e le sue fantastiche geometrie! di cosa ci preoccupiamo!


----------



## Marilson (13 Giugno 2015)

65 milioni spesi in 24 ore? sto male


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Aspetta ma non eran 48 mila?



Pardon sono 48 mila. Sono pochi comunque se facciamo questo tipo di mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

Iniziamo a chiudere per il Kondo e Ibra , poi vedrete che sistemeranno pure il centrale e L altro in mezzo al campo ...


----------



## Marilson (13 Giugno 2015)

Miranda e Hummels, subito!


----------



## cris (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



sto male.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Molti lo definiscono il gemello di Pogba, forse per età e struttura fisica si, ma in campo per me proprio no. Kondogbia è più bravo in fase difensiva, lo juventino più geniale in quella offensiva. Ecco, quello che vogliamo acquistare noi assomiglia per me molto a Vieira, il primo naturalmente, quello agli albori.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molti lo definiscono il gemello di Pogba, forse per età e struttura fisica si, ma in campo per me proprio no. Kondogbia è più bravo in fase difensiva, lo juventino più geniale in quella offensiva. Ecco, quello che vogliamo acquistare noi assomiglia per me molto a Vieira, il primo naturalmente, quello agli albori.



concordo, per questo è necessario un regista oltre il francese.

Comunque nelle due partite di champions, kondogbia ha dato le piste a pogba....


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



L'ingaggio è perfetto, giocatore forte ma giovane quindi in futuro si potrà adeguare nel caso facesse lo stesso percorso di Pogba.
Credo che quando ufficializzeremo JM sarà una questione di pochi giorni anche perché presentarsi subito dopo aver fatto un botto di mercato è un'ottima garanzia e la società probabilmente vorrà presentarli insieme.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> concordo, per questo è necessario un regista oltre il francese.
> 
> Comunque nelle due partite di champions, kondogbia ha dato le piste a pogba....



Questo perché Kondogbia ha una cosa che Pogba ancora non ha maturato, la CONTINUITA'. A volte essere meno "estrosi" è un beneficio proprio per questo punto.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



ottimo dai, 3 mln a lui non sono neanche tantissimi, considerato quello che ladrano i muntari e soci. 
speriamo di chiudere in fretta.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

dobbiamo assolutamente prendere questo ragazzo, per me questo puo essere il colpo del estate


----------



## peppe75 (13 Giugno 2015)

È il giocatore che abbiamo più bisogno!!


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Ragga, oggi il diario As di madrid parla di Benites molto interessato al francese..

C'e fretta!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2015)

Attenzione,bisogna chiudere in fretta,non devono nemmeno chiedere informazioni se fosse vero. Per tanti motivi un acquisto del genere da parte nostra sarebbe ancor più clamoroso di quello di JM


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ragga, oggi il diario As di madrid parla di Benites molto interessato al francese..
> 
> C'e fretta!!!



A Madrid possono guardare da un'altra parte... In città ora circola uno sceriffo con la cravatta gialla, il fido cavallo Nelio e un fucile puntato verso Montecarlo, di nome Geremia. Si, a Madrid guarderanno altrove, questa estate... e facessero i buoni, altrimenti sono botti. O Verratti.


----------



## Casnop (13 Giugno 2015)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> È il giocatore che abbiamo più bisogno!!



Con lui ti puoi permettere un giocatore più offensivo a centrocampo, tipo un Verratti. Lui è tentacolare, arriva su tutti i portatori palla avversari, abbranca e riparte. I compagni in quel settore meno sono e meglio è: intralcerebbero solo il traffico alla betoniera.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Con lui ti puoi permettere un giocatore più offensivo a centrocampo, tipo un Verratti. Lui è tentacolare, arriva su tutti i portatori palla avversari, abbranca e riparte. I compagni in quel settore meno sono e meglio è: intralcerebbero solo il traffico alla betoniera.


Un centrocampista tecnico ci servirebbe come il pane. Kondogbia sarebbe un grandissimo colpo, ma dovrebbe essere affiancato da un giocatore in grado di dare del tu al pallone. Come Verratti ad esempio.


----------



## George Weah (13 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A Madrid possono guardare da un'altra parte... In città ora circola uno sceriffo con la cravatta gialla, il fido cavallo Nelio e un fucile puntato verso Montecarlo, di nome Geremia. Si, a Madrid guarderanno altrove, questa estate... e facessero i buoni, altrimenti sono botti. O Verratti.



 mi piace un sacco come scrivi e condivido anche il tuo ottimismo.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *


Mamma mia cosa stiamo facendo e siamo ancora a metà giugno.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

s è messo di mezzo il Real a quanto pare.Lo scrive AS.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Monaco vuole 30 milioni di euro. E' probabile che la trattativa con il Milan andrà in porto. Kondogbia vuole 3 milioni di euro all'anno. *



Florentino non farà lo sgambetto al suo amico galliani....
Dai condor,vai a Monaco chiudi e goditi la domenica in piscina a forte dei marmi.
Comunque sono fiducioso,se hai soldi hai tutto il necessario per venire incontro alle richieste del club e del giocatore.
E poi mi auguro che martinez e le voci di un possibile ingaggio di ibra creino un effetto domino....
Datemi per pazzo ma mi ë passato un pensiero in testa...se continua così......31 agosto....torna il RE ...


----------



## Jack14 (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> s è messo di mezzo il Real a quanto pare.Lo scrive AS.



Si però dicono che il giocatore non sarebbe convinto della destinazione Real. L'anno prossimo ci sono gli europei e lui vuole giocatore titolare cosa che il Real non credo gli garantirebbe


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Se giocassimo con il 4312, kondogbia prenderebbe il posto di de jong davanti alla difesa, dando per scontata la presenza di montolivo mezz'ala, l'altra a mio parere sarà bertolacci, mi sa che a centrocampo sarà l'unico acquisto sempre se arriva


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se giocassimo con il 4312, kondogbia prenderebbe il posto di de jong davanti alla difesa, dando per scontata la presenza di montolivo mezz'ala, l'altra a mio parere sarà bertolacci, mi sa che a centrocampo sarà l'unico acquisto sempre se arriva



Un unico acquisto comunque da 30 milioni. Secondo me l'idea e' quella di prendere un top per reparto + Ibrahimovic come ciliegina. Il resto un mix di giovani tipo Baselli o Mauri


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Un unico acquisto comunque da 30 milioni. Secondo me l'idea e' quella di prendere un top per reparto + Ibrahimovic come ciliegina. Il resto un mix di giovani tipo Baselli o Mauri



Quoto, e per ripartire va benissimo così!


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se giocassimo con il 4312, kondogbia prenderebbe il posto di de jong davanti alla difesa, dando per scontata la presenza di montolivo mezz'ala, l'altra a mio parere sarà bertolacci, mi sa che a centrocampo sarà l'unico acquisto sempre se arriva



franck non conosci bene kondogbia...non ha i tempi per stare davanti alla difesa in un cc a 3.E'un corridore.


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

No Kondogbia può fare solo la mezz'ala, al limite può giocare dietro le punte, ma non davanti alla difesa.
Davanti alla difesa ci vedo bene Iniesta.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> franck non conosci bene kondogbia...non ha i tempi per stare davanti alla difesa in un cc a 3.E'un corridore.


non lo conosco bene, ma comunque cambiando l'ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia. Se gioca lui mezz'ala sarà montolivo il regista


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> No Kondogbia può fare solo la mezz'ala, al limite può giocare dietro le punte, ma non davanti alla difesa.
> Davanti alla difesa ci vedo bene Iniesta.



Iniesta non mi sembra che sia uno che possa o VOGLIA starci davanti alla difesa 
Sfortunatamente non basta la sua visione di gioco pazzesca,è troppo portato a salire e ad inserirsi e difensivamente è scarsetto,al contrario dietro alle punte è tanta roba.
Comunque sarebbe bello se riuscissero a prendere un vero regista non dico top player ma almeno decente,poi l'anno prossimo si vedrà


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non lo conosco bene, ma comunque cambiando l'ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia. Se gioca lui mezz'ala sarà montolivo il regista



Se solo azzeccasse un passaggio


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Valdifiori come regista vi fa così schifo? io credo che lui Kondogbia e bertolacci possano formare un buon centrocampo


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se solo azzeccasse un passaggio




Sono d'accordo montolivo non piace neanche a me, ma sono certo che sarà titolare, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> No Kondogbia può fare solo la mezz'ala, al limite può giocare dietro le punte, ma non davanti alla difesa.
> Davanti alla difesa ci vedo bene Iniesta.



iniesta davanti alla difesa? ma perchè?


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> non lo conosco bene, ma comunque cambiando l'ordine degli addendi il risultato non cambia. Se gioca lui mezz'ala sarà montolivo il regista



bisogna vedere che farà de jong..


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Valdifiori come regista vi fa così schifo? io credo che lui Kondogbia e bertolacci possano formare un buon centrocampo



Sinceramente preferirei uno migliore ma sarebbe sempre meglio di Lentolivo/Dormolivo
Comunque Jack dove lo mettiamo? Non credo giochi dietro alle punte...il 3 attaccante di cui parla Berlusca sarà un trequartista probabilmente (Brahimi? Se continuano a chiedere 50 M prendano Reus u.u )


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferirei uno migliore ma sarebbe sempre meglio di Lentolivo/Dormolivo
> Comunque Jack dove lo mettiamo? Non credo giochi dietro alle punte...il 3 attaccante di cui parla Berlusca sarà un trequartista probabilmente (Brahimi? Se continuano a chiedere 50 M prendano Reus u.u )



anche reus non è un trequartista però.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> anche reus non è un trequartista però.



Non credo abbia grossi problemi a giocare trequartista visto che è bravo con entrambi i piedi (bravo  ) ha un grandissimo passaggio e un grande tiro...non credo gli manchi qualcosa. Il problema mi sembra prenderlo non il fatto che non sia trequartista ahah


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

Se giochiamo col 4312 io proverei a prendere Isco...30-35 massimo ed è nostro


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia può fare sia la mezz'ala sinistra che l interno con ruolo di mediano nel centrocampo a 4. Ma non e' un regista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> No Kondogbia può fare solo la mezz'ala, al limite può giocare dietro le punte, ma non davanti alla difesa.
> Davanti alla difesa ci vedo bene Iniesta.


La seconda sparata fa perdere di credibilità alla prima riflessione


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan a breve prenderà Kondogbia, per una cifra di circa 30 milioni. Parola di Pedullà*



*Pedullà: Nel fine settimana il Milan potrebbe presentarsi a Montecarlo per perfezionare l'acquisto di Kondogbia, Il Monaco chiede 35 milioni ma la richiesta sta scendendo e il Milan ha già offerto 27/28 milioni la situazione è avviata.*


----------



## TheBalaclava (13 Giugno 2015)

Ciao a tutti! Leggo il forum da un anno ormai è ho ben pensato di unirmi ufficialmente a voi per commentare le ultime liete notizie  

Per quanto riguarda la discussione, trequartisti di ruolo di ottimo prospetto ve ne sono ancora in giro: penso a Calhanoglu del Leverkusen su tutti, giocatore completissimo per il suo ruolo, ancora abbordabile (il costo si aggirerebbe attorno ai 20-25 al momento).


----------



## Clint Eastwood (13 Giugno 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> in mezzo c`è il carismatico Montolivo e le sue fantastiche geometrie! di cosa ci preoccupiamo!



Vero me ne dimentico sempre


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

TheBalaclava ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Leggo il forum da un anno ormai è ho ben pensato di unirmi ufficialmente a voi per commentare le ultime liete notizie
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discussione, trequartisti di ruolo di ottimo prospetto ve ne sono ancora in giro: penso a Calhanoglu del Leverkusen su tutti, giocatore completissimo per il suo ruolo, ancora abbordabile (il costo si aggirerebbe attorno ai 20-25 al momento).



20-25 milioni sono troppi ora come ora soprattutto se pensi che con 30-35 ti prendi un Isco.
Detto ciò dubito che davvero prenderanno in considerazione uno dei 2...per me è ancora aperta la trattativa per Brahimi (che per la cronaca sarebbe tanta roba)
P.S. Benvenuto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

TheBalaclava ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti! Leggo il forum da un anno ormai è ho ben pensato di unirmi ufficialmente a voi per commentare le ultime liete notizie
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la discussione, trequartisti di ruolo di ottimo prospetto ve ne sono ancora in giro: penso a Calhanoglu del Leverkusen su tutti, giocatore completissimo per il suo ruolo, ancora abbordabile (il costo si aggirerebbe attorno ai 20-25 al momento).



Benvenuto, se vuoi puoi presentarti anche qui: http://www.milanworld.net/prendi-il-tuo-posto-vf40/


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nel fine settimana il Milan potrebbe presentarsi a Montecarlo per perfezionare l'acquisto di Kondogbia, Il Monaco chiede 35 milioni ma la richiesta sta scendendo e il Milan ha già offerto 27/28 milioni la situazione è avviata.*



Forza, andiamo a prenderci Kondo!!!


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nel fine settimana il Milan potrebbe presentarsi a Montecarlo per perfezionare l'acquisto di Kondogbia, Il Monaco chiede 35 milioni ma la richiesta sta scendendo e il Milan ha già offerto 27/28 milioni la situazione è avviata.*


Fine settimana? Spero sia una notizia di ieri sera  sarebbe bello se si chiudesse già oggi o anche domani


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

AS parlava di interesse anche del Real. Speriamo sia la solita bufala.


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Valdifiori come regista vi fa così schifo? io credo che lui Kondogbia e bertolacci possano formare un buon centrocampo



valdifiori per carità. Se aveva poco più di 20 anni e si poteva far crescere mi poteva andare bene, ma ne ha quasi 30 e si è affacciato alla serie a solo lo scorso anno. Baselli è mediocre, addirittura fa la riserva di cigarini. Bertolacci e soriano sono giocatori normalissimi che li paghi un botto rispetto al loro valore e non ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Se vogliamo prendere un italiano per il centrocampo è verratti. Costa tanto e quindi non è fattibile. Di registi validi in europa ce ne sono pochi e i migliori giocano tutti in squadre top. I più abbordabili sono Gundogan, Clasie, Tielemans e Xahka. A me un centrocampo Gundogan-Kondogbia-Bonaventura non dispiace.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto su as.com che Kondogbia è il primo rinforzo chiesto da Benitez per la mediana del Real Madrid.
Se così fosse col Real non c'è partita.


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nel fine settimana il Milan potrebbe presentarsi a Montecarlo per perfezionare l'acquisto di Kondogbia, Il Monaco chiede 35 milioni ma la richiesta sta scendendo e il Milan ha già offerto 27/28 milioni la situazione è avviata.*



Vai Condor


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> valdifiori per carità. Se aveva poco più di 20 anni e si poteva far crescere mi poteva andare bene, ma ne ha quasi 30 e si è affacciato alla serie a solo lo scorso anno. Baselli è mediocre, addirittura fa la riserva di cigarini. Bertolacci e soriano sono giocatori normalissimi che li paghi un botto rispetto al loro valore e non ti fanno fare il salto di qualità. Se vogliamo prendere un italiano per il centrocampo è verratti. Costa tanto e quindi non è fattibile. Di registi validi in europa ce ne sono pochi e i migliori giocano tutti in squadre top. I più abbordabili sono Gundogan, Clasie, Tielemans e Xahka. A me un centrocampo Gundogan-Kondogbia-Bonaventura non dispiace.


Montolivo non si tocca quindi dimenticatevi che sarà sostituito


----------



## Elmajiko10 (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Montolivo non si tocca quindi dimenticatevi che sarà sostituito



Sono completamente d accordo......e dico purtroppo!


----------



## medjai (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente preferirei uno migliore ma sarebbe sempre meglio di Lentolivo/Dormolivo
> Comunque Jack dove lo mettiamo? Non credo giochi dietro alle punte...il 3 attaccante di cui parla Berlusca sarà un trequartista probabilmente (Brahimi? Se continuano a chiedere 50 M prendano Reus u.u )



Cosa ne pensi di Sahin? Non è caro e può fare bene il regista, anche se preferisco Gündogan.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.

Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensi di Sahin? Non è caro e può fare bene il regista, anche se preferisco Gündogan.


Montolivo non si tocca, sono discorsi inutili alla fine non verrà sostituito


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ho letto su as.com che Kondogbia è il primo rinforzo chiesto da Benitez per la mediana del Real Madrid.
> Se così fosse col Real non c'è partita.



Se chiudiamo oggi o domani non fanno neanche in tempo a telefonare.


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se chiudiamo oggi o domani non fanno neanche in tempo a telefonare.



Certo, perché il giocatore non temporeggerà affatto.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.
> 
> Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
> Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.



Non mi spaventa il Real. Kondogbia è giovane e ha voglia di giocare, non si va a bruciare al real sotto le mani di quell'incompetente di Benitez


----------



## Hammer (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Un unico acquisto comunque da 30 milioni. Secondo me l'idea e' quella di prendere un top per reparto + Ibrahimovic come ciliegina. Il resto un mix di giovani tipo Baselli o Mauri



Esattamente. Un'ossatura di primissimo livello + giovani promettenti e altri di esperienza


----------



## medjai (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se chiudiamo oggi o domani non fanno neanche in tempo a telefonare.



Esatto ! Ho letto le notizie e niente sul serio. Hanno chiesto per la situazione ma le notizie del Real Madrid non le dovete prendere sul serio. Tutti gli anni 100 giocatori sono vincolati al Madrid, e tutto per salire il prezzo del giocatore. Come spagnolo mi sono abituato a queste cose. Ma no, Kondogbia è nostro, sono tranquilo. Anche perche abbiamo la Doyen, se non prendiamo un giocatore suo, lascia perdere...


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Certo, perché il giocatore non temporeggerà affatto.



Vedremo.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non mi spaventa il Real. Kondogbia è giovane e ha voglia di giocare, non si va a bruciare al real sotto le mani di quell'incompetente di Benitez



Io lo spero.
Ma la prospettiva di fare il titolare accanto a Modric e Kroos, dietro a Ronaldo-Benzema-Bale, non credo sia così brutta...


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensi di Sahin? Non è caro e può fare bene il regista, anche se preferisco Gündogan.



In parte concordo con Franck...non credo che Montolivo rimanga fuori.
Comunque Sahin scarso non è ed è pure relativamente giovane ma sinceramente dubito che pensino a certi nomi. L'unica speranza è che pensino a qualche regista come speriamo tutti ma probabilmente è come dice Franck e al massimo arriverà un Baselli come riserva di Montolivo o Modic dalla Primavera


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Io lo spero.
> Ma la prospettiva di fare il titolare accanto a Modric e Kroos, dietro a Ronaldo-Benzema-Bale, non credo sia così brutta...



Il problema delle squadre come il real è che non ti possono mai assicurare un posto da titolare. Poi conta che hanno anche rodriguez, isco, ilaramendi, ecc e di solito rafa ama il 4-2-3-1. Senza dimenticare che a Madrid il mercato lo fa Perez che ama giocatori mediatici.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il problema delle squadre come il real è che non ti possono mai assicurare un posto da titolare. Poi conta che hanno anche rodriguez, isco, ilaramendi, ecc e di solito rafa ama il 4-2-3-1



su questo hai ragione perfettamente, Benitez non si schioda dal 4-2-3-1, quindi potrebbe stare con Kroos davanti alla difesa, Modric più avanti, eh no..così starebbe fuori uno fra James, Bale e Benzema.
sì, non sarebbe certo di essere titolare, però come ho detto ieri che tranne lo United non vedevo grossi rivali per Martinez, di fronte al Real, non si sa mai,....


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> su questo hai ragione perfettamente, Benitez non si schioda dal 4-2-3-1, quindi potrebbe stare con Kroos davanti alla difesa, Modric più avanti, eh no..così starebbe fuori uno fra James, Bale e Benzema.
> sì, non sarebbe certo di essere titolare, però come ho detto ieri che tranne lo United non vedevo grossi rivali per Martinez, di fronte al Real, non si sa mai,....



Certo il real ha sempre fascino. Io penso che giocherebbero così modric- kroos e più avanti ronaldo bale rodiguez dietro benzema. In tal senso per aumentare la qualità della nostra mediana Isco sarebbe perfetto se è in uscita.


----------



## diavolo (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.
> 
> Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
> Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.


Si riprendessero Casemiro


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Certo il real ha sempre fascino. Io penso che giocherebbero così modric- kroos e più avanti ronaldo bale rodiguez dietro benzema. In tal senso per aumentare la qualità della nostra mediana Isco sarebbe perfetto se è in uscita.



magari Isco, magari...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2015)

onestamente non credo sia vero che il real stia seguendo il giocatore, x martinez avevamo qualche dubbio su City e Utd (la prima un'accozzaglia di figurine e la seconda l'unica vera grande squadra inglese) ma con il real è altra storia, se il real lo vuole in 1 ora va li contanti alla mano e se lo porta a casa, non la tirano tanto per le lunghe... detto ciò non so se arriverà da noi, non sono troppo ottimista, è troppo forte e troppo indispensabile x noi e dubito fortemente che non ci sia nessuno a darci battaglia... di certo però questi non è il real


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

Sogno un attimo ... ISCO e il Kondo a centrocampo


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*


----------



## mark (13 Giugno 2015)

Io punterei anche su Suso quest'anno, magari come trequartista nel caso adottassimo il modulo 4312.. E poi il prossimo anno si punta a verrati come regista e nel caso Suso non abbia convinto ad isco!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nel fine settimana il Milan potrebbe presentarsi a Montecarlo per perfezionare l'acquisto di Kondogbia, Il Monaco chiede 35 milioni ma la richiesta sta scendendo e il Milan ha già offerto 27/28 milioni la situazione è avviata.*



Quotate le notizie ragazzi.


----------



## mark (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*



30 milioni e si chiude!! Dai dai


----------



## Il Genio (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.
> 
> Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
> *Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.*



Queste sono frasi che mi fanno godere


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Cosa ne pensi di Sahin? Non è caro e può fare bene il regista, anche se preferisco Gündogan.



Sahin per me non ha i ritmi ed il passo per esser un giocatore top, l'ha dimostrato fallendo sia a Madrid che a Liverpool. Il secondo invece per me è di tutt'altra pasta.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*


Chiudiamola in fretta! Vai Condor!


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sahin per me non ha i ritmi ed il passo per esser un giocatore top, l'ha dimostrato fallendo sia a Madrid che a Liverpool. Il secondo invece per me è di tutt'altra pasta.



Sicuramente Gundogan è un giocatorone ma se dobbiamo tenerci Montolivo,preferirei tutta la vita Sahin poi l'anno prossimo si cercherebbe di meglio se non convincesse.
Dubito comunque che stiano seguendo giocatori seri in quel ruolo ma solo i Baselli e i Valdifiori


----------



## S T B (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non mi spaventa il Real. Kondogbia è giovane e ha voglia di giocare, non si va a bruciare al real sotto le mani di quell'incompetente di Benitez



quello che gioca a favore di chiunque adesso che si parla di Real è l'incompetenza di chi Perez ha messo su quella panchina. In altre situazioni non ci sarebbe stata storia...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.
> 
> Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
> Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.



Cioè il Real ha Illarramendi usato pochissimo e vogliono un altro cc da panchinare per qualche trequartista, boh



Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me questo diventa forte quanto Pogba.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo diventa forte quanto Pogba.


Sono estremamente diversi


----------



## Il Genio (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo diventa forte quanto Pogba.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono estremamente diversi



Sono assolutamente compatibili, la Francia ha un centrocampo da *PAURA*


P.S. Per Admin, ce l'ho fatta


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente compatibili, la Francia ha un centrocampo da *PAURA*



Si la Francia con loro ha un centrocampo completo


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*





 

Vai Condor plana!!!


----------



## Il Genio (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si la Francia con loro ha un centrocampo completo



45 anni in 2, forza, classe, sfrontatezza, mamma mia

Se i gobbi fossero furbi via vidal e pirlo e dentro K


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.
> 
> Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
> Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.



Ahahah, che è, già da Madrid si cagano in mano?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> traduco l'articolo di AS e riassumo.
> 
> Il Real cerca un centrocampista di grande consistenza fisica e uno dei candidati maggiori risponde al nome di Kondogbia. E' il giocatore del Monaco il preferito di Benitez per rinforzare la mediana della squadra quest'estate. Emissari del Real già si sono messi in contatto con i procuratori del centrocampista francese di modo da conoscere la sua situazione ed il Monaco è già a conoscenza che Kondogbia è nell'orbita di gradimento della squadra madrilena. Kondogbia interessava al Madrid già due stagioni fa quando giocava nel Sevilla e stava per diventare un giocatore delle merengues, prima che il Monaco pagasse la clausola rescissoria di 20 milioni ed il Real fosse costretto a ripiegare su Illaramendi.
> Il grande ostacolo col quale si scontrerà il Real è l'interesse del Milan per il giocatore, tanto che Adriano Galliani, direttore generale del club italiano, è stato a Montecarlo qualche giorno fa per tentare di accelerare il suo acquisto.


Al momento ne parla solo As e rimango tranquilla, poi Pedullà quando si sbilancia cosi chiaramente difficilmente sbaglia resto ottimista .


----------



## wfiesso (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> 45 anni in 2, forza, classe, sfrontatezza, mamma mia
> 
> Se i gobbi fossero furbi via vidal e pirlo e dentro K



shhhhh che agnelli ci spia e poi prende spunto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*



Dai Adry,chiudere in fretta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport, e non solo, Lucas incontrerà gli agenti di Kondogbia. Galliani pronto a partire per chiudere. Con il giocatore l'accordo è già stato trovato, circa 3 milioni annui, con il club francese la domanda è di 35 milioni, l'offerta di 28. L'accordo si troverà..*


L'acquisto più atteso in assoluto per me.

Il Milan negli anni mediamente ha sempre portato a casa qualche attaccante (il colpo mediatico).
Molto più complicato l'arrivo di top player o potenziali grandi giocatori negli altri reparti.

Dunque la dimostrazione definitiva che si vuol tornare lassù è l'arrivo di Kondogbia.


----------



## neversayconte (13 Giugno 2015)

Se sfumasse kondogbia, su che altri obiettivi virereste? 
io credo che abbiamo più bisogno di un regista non top mondo -pjanic, modric- ma penso a clasie o tielemans.


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se sfumasse kondogbia, su che altri obiettivi virereste?
> io credo che abbiamo più bisogno di un regista non top mondo -pjanic, modric- ma penso a clasie o tielemans.



Io penso che non debbano esistere solo colpi da 30 e passa milioni....presi jackson kondo e ibra andranno fatti altri colpi "minori"...tipo un clasie a 10mln o un tielemans a 15 o tipo se giochiamo con un 442 un perisic a 15mln...ecco dobbiamo essere bravi anche a prendere questo tipo di giocatori...a fare questo tipo di acquisti...


----------



## Victorss (13 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se sfumasse kondogbia, su che altri obiettivi virereste?
> io credo che abbiamo più bisogno di un regista non top mondo -pjanic, modric- ma penso a clasie o tielemans.



Guarda..io credo che al momento Kondogbia a centrocampo per qualità ed età sia il meglio sul mercato se lo prendessimo sarebbe un colpo più grande anche di Martinez e Ibra. TRa 2-3 anni varrà 50-60 milioni. Se sfumasse (e non deve accadere) mi fionderei su Modric.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se sfumasse kondogbia, su che altri obiettivi virereste?
> io credo che abbiamo più bisogno di un regista non top mondo -pjanic, modric- ma penso a clasie o tielemans.



Non c'entra niente. A noi servono sia un Kondogbia sia un regista.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

oltre kondogbia serve un cc di qualità, che possa fare il regista. xhaka?  io dico sarà lui. occhio.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oltre kondogbia serve un cc di qualità, che possa fare il regista. xhaka?  io dico sarà lui. occhio.



Io credo la preoccupazione maggiore non debba essere se sarà Xhaka o un altro ma: seguono davvero un regista? Perchè io ho i miei dubbi considerando chi è il nostro capitano...........credo di aver detto tutto


----------



## Snake (13 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Guarda..io credo che al momento Kondogbia a centrocampo per qualità ed età sia il meglio sul mercato se lo prendessimo sarebbe un colpo più grande anche di Martinez e Ibra. TRa 2-3 anni varrà 50-60 milioni. Se sfumasse (e non deve accadere) mi fionderei su Modric.



si te lo sta già dando il Real


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io credo la preoccupazione maggiore non debba essere se sarà Xhaka o un altro ma: seguono davvero un regista? Perchè io ho i miei dubbi considerando chi è il nostro capitano...........credo di aver detto tutto



se non ricordo male, diversi esperti del mercato, tra cui di marzio dicevano che eravamo interessati al profilo di xhaka, considerato se non erro, che va in scadenza o addirittura si libera a 0.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io credo la preoccupazione maggiore non debba essere se sarà Xhaka o un altro ma: seguono davvero un regista? Perchè io ho i miei dubbi considerando chi è il nostro capitano...........credo di aver detto tutto



Credo che prima di tutto vogliano comprare un pilastro in ogni reparto in modo da fare ossatura così:
Martinez
Ibra
Kondogbia
????
Lopez

Quindi direi che prima dobbiamo preoccuparci di completare gli acquisti di Ibra e, soprattutto, Kondogbia, e poi rinforzare la difesa, che è in assoluto il nostro reparto più scadente e bisognoso di leader (al resto ci pensa Miha, sa dare un'identità di gioco e una buona fase difensiva). Per il regista, credo più che prenderanno un paio di piedi molto buoni ma non campioni, anche perché con Ibra a fare la seconda punta già lui si sobbarca metà dei compiti di un regista.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se non ricordo male, diversi esperti del mercato, tra cui di marzio dicevano che eravamo interessati al profilo di xhaka, considerato se non erro, che va in scadenza o addirittura si libera a 0.



Io ricordo che se ne parlò a gennaio per questo ho i miei dubbi sul fatto che stiano seguendo un regista...ben venga Xhaka visto che se no si gioca con Montolivo


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Credo che prima di tutto vogliano comprare un pilastro in ogni reparto in modo da fare ossatura così:
> Martinez
> Ibra
> Kondogbia
> ...



Guarda...se prendono un regista dai piedi buoni non credo ci sia da lamentarsi che dici? Montolivo è già tanto se li sa usare per camminare.
Credo che oltre al tanto discusso centrale (che a mio parere sarà Godin o Hummels se vogliono spenderci) in difesa arriverà sicuramente un terzino se no non si interessavano a Dani Alves e non credo che abbiano rinnovato ad Abate perchè hanno perso Dani Alves...quindi un terzino TITOLARE probabilmente lo prenderanno,io ci spero (Darmian sarebbe tanta roba e insieme a un Hummels migliorerebbe un casino la difesa)


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Guarda...se prendono un regista dai piedi buoni non credo ci sia da lamentarsi che dici? Montolivo è già tanto se li sa usare per camminare.
> Credo che oltre al tanto discusso centrale (che a mio parere sarà Godin o Hummels se vogliono spenderci) in difesa arriverà sicuramente un terzino se no non si interessavano a Dani Alves e non credo che abbiano rinnovato ad Abate perchè hanno perso Dani Alves...quindi un terzino TITOLARE probabilmente lo prenderanno,io ci spero (Darmian sarebbe tanta roba e insieme a un Hummels migliorerebbe un casino la difesa)



Hummels spero di no, non per capacità ma per integrità fisica. Passa mezza stagione fuori e il nostro staff non è noto per risolverli i problemi fisici quanto per triplicarne la quantità e la gravità.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Hummels spero di no, non per capacità ma per integrità fisica. Passa mezza stagione fuori e il nostro staff non è noto per risolverli i problemi fisici quanto per triplicarne la quantità e la gravità.



Vada per Godin allora! (e chi si lamenta  )


----------



## neversayconte (13 Giugno 2015)

fabregas o ramsey le alternative se sfuma kondogbia.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*



Stia buono il Real e ci dia Isco intanto


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> fabregas o ramsey le alternative se sfuma kondogbia.



Per Fabregas ci sono le stesse possibilità che ci sono per Modric...Ramsey credo solo in caso Kondobia sfumi per colpa dell'Arsenal (e comunque i due che hai citato servierebbero INSIEME a Kondogbia visto che non c'entrano niente con le sue caratteristiche)


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> oltre kondogbia serve un cc di qualità, che possa fare il regista. xhaka?  io dico sarà lui. occhio.



io dico che non conosci i giocatori xhaka regista e son caduto dalla sedia..


----------



## Franz64 (13 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> *fabregas* o ramsey le alternative se sfuma kondogbia.



Bocciarello


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*


Ha tutto quell'oro a centrocampo il Real. Non rompesse. Speriamo di chiudere in fretta.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> io dico che non conosci i giocatori xhaka regista e son caduto dalla sedia..



dici?? o forse dovresti fare una ripassatina?? controlla tu stesso su transfermarket


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dici?? o forse dovresti fare una ripassatina?? controlla tu stesso su transfermarket



tu guarda transfermarktesselunga io guardo le partite vere


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> tu guarda transfermarktesselunga io guardo le partite vere



mi sa allora che sei cieco  ripeto informati meglio...

giusto per fare un esempio preso da un articolo: Un centrocampista di qualità, *un regista* per ripartire. Dalla Germania sono sicuri, Granit Xhaka a giugno lascerà il Borussia Moenchengladbach, destinazione Premier League o Serie A.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

non è un regista è un giocatore di potenza stile guarin.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sa allora che sei cieco  ripeto informati meglio...
> 
> giusto per fare un esempio preso da un articolo: Un centrocampista di qualità, *un regista* per ripartire. Dalla Germania sono sicuri, Granit Xhaka a giugno lascerà il Borussia Moenchengladbach, destinazione Premier League o Serie A.



ripeto tu leggi gli articoli io xhaka l'ho visto spesso.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

però scusa..forse mi sono posto un pò male,un pò aggressivo...ma è che sui centrocampisti ne sento di tutti i colori...è il centrocampo del milan mi fa bestemmiare da anni..


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non è un regista è un giocatore di potenza stile guarin.



stralol...mi sa che non l'hai mai visto giocare...il suo ruolo è davanti la difesa, centrocampista centrale, regista. Non stiamo parlando di pirlo chiaramente, ma è quello che ci serve, tanta qualità e quantità. Un mix perfetto. E lasciamelo dire con guarin c'entra una fava.


----------



## admin (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*



*Restate On Topic per cortesia*


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stralol...mi sa che non l'hai mai visto giocare...il suo ruolo è davanti la difesa, centrocampista centrale, regista. Non stiamo parlando di pirlo chiaramente, ma è quello che ci serve, tanta qualità e quantità. Un mix perfetto. E lasciamelo dire con guarin c'entra una fava.



strachè?? mi sa che non sono io a non averlo mai visto dato che mi citi transmermarkt e altri articoli..


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> strachè?? mi sa che non sono io a non averlo mai visto dato che mi citi transmermarkt e altri articoli..




no problem, pensa pure che sia un guarin


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no problem, pensa pure che sia un guarin



Guarin è un emerita sega, la versione mezz'ala di Boateng. Diciamo più un Vidal.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarin è un emerita sega, la versione mezz'ala di Boateng. Diciamo più un Vidal.



ecco già con vidal un pò si avvicina, anche se xhaka ha molta più visione di gioco. Direi un van bommel se dovessi fare un esempio.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ecco già con vidal un pò si avvicina, anche se xhaka ha molta più visione di gioco. Direi un van bommel se dovessi fare un esempio.



si van bommel ci sta...ma io per regista intendevo gente come pjanic rakitic ecc


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*



.


----------



## Polo2000 (13 Giugno 2015)

Non e' per caso che vi state. riferendo uno a granit xhaka (giovane regista del borussia monchenglandbac), mentre [MENTION=2036]martinmilan[/MENTION] sta parlando di taulan xhaka (centrocampista simile a guarin del basilea)?


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Polo2000 ha scritto:


> Non e' per caso che vi state. riferendo uno a granit xhaka (giovane regista del borussia monchenglandbac), mentre [MENTION=2036]martinmilan[/MENTION] sta parlando di taulan xhaka (centrocampista simile a guarin del basilea)?




io a granit senza ombra di dubbio...


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

Ma quale Real Madrid... Dove giocherebbe titolare? Ci sono già Modric, Isco, Lucas Silva, Kroos... Poi non dimentichiamoci che è un calciatore *Doyen*. Assurdo, quindi, che una sua cessione non significhi direzione Milan. Comunque Kondogbia trequartista, ma dove?

Kondogbia è il classico mediano puro. Ma è anche capace di fare la mezzala. E' nato come difensore centrale per poi spostarsi più avanti. La somiglianza con Pogba c'è, ma latita di classe. I suoi punti di forza sono interdizione, fase difensiva, incontrismo, marcatura a uomo, copertura, rientro. Per certi versi può anche arretrare dalla linea a tre e mettersi in mezzo ai difensori. E' bravo sia nel giocare in un centrocampo a tre che a due. Se Pogba ricorda Viera e Yaya Toure si può dire che Kondo ricordi pienamente Desailly. Sa fare una discreta fase offensiva ed inserirsi, ma è piuttosto timido sotto porta. Cerca raramente la conclusione da fuori e preferisce passarla. Lo definirei un De Jong molto più completo, moderno ed evoluto. E' un centrocampista totale, tuttavia non propriamente tecnico. Non è un muratore come possono esserlo Muntari e l'olandese, ma neanche è bello da vedere come Xavi o Iniesta. Ha comunque uno strapotere fisico tale anche da coprire sulle palle inattive. Dovrebbe migliorare solo nel tirare un po' più da fuori perché ha un tiro potentissimo. Le doti di passaggio e tocco corto ci sono, ma senza un regista accanto è per l'appunto solo un Desailly. La valutazione di 35 mln è molto bassa per ciò che è il suo reale valore. Sicuramente è un affarone, ma non ti risolleverà la mediana. Indi per cui accanto a lui serve uno come Gundogan o Cabaye. Un regista. E il centrocampo ti diventa mostruoso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Giugno 2015)

Mamma mia ragazzi c'è un rosicamento perdazzurri in giro che non avete idea Hahahah gli sfinteristi davano del povero a Bee e ora si stanno mangiando il fegato


----------



## mark (13 Giugno 2015)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> si van bommel ci sta...ma io per regista intendevo gente come pjanic rakitic ecc



L'unica possibilità che abbiamo di prendere un buon regista è che al raduno Mihajlovic si renda conto dell'incapacità di Montolivo e lo riferisca alla società.. Per il resto il nostro regista è (purtroppo) Dormolivo e non pensio la società ne stia cercando altri..


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma quale Real Madrid... Dove giocherebbe titolare? Ci sono già Modric, Isco, Lucas Silva, Kroos... Poi non dimentichiamoci che è un calciatore *Doyen*. Assurdo, quindi, che una sua cessione non significhi direzione Milan. Comunque Kondogbia trequartista, ma dove?
> 
> Kondogbia è il classico mediano puro. Ma è anche capace di fare la mezzala. E' nato come difensore centrale per poi spostarsi più avanti. La somiglianza con Pogba c'è, ma latita di classe. I suoi punti di forza sono interdizione, fase difensiva, incontrismo, marcatura a uomo, copertura, rientro. Per certi versi può anche arretrare dalla linea a tre e mettersi in mezzo ai difensori. E' bravo sia nel giocare in un centrocampo a tre che a due. Se Pogba ricorda Viera e Yaya Toure si può dire che Kondo ricordi pienamente Desailly. Sa fare una discreta fase offensiva ed inserirsi, ma è piuttosto timido sotto porta. Cerca raramente la conclusione da fuori e preferisce passarla. Lo definirei un De Jong molto più completo, moderno ed evoluto. E' un centrocampista totale, tuttavia non propriamente tecnico. Non è un muratore come possono esserlo Muntari e l'olandese, ma neanche è bello da vedere come Xavi o Iniesta. Ha comunque uno strapotere fisico tale anche da coprire sulle palle inattive. Dovrebbe migliorare solo nel tirare un po' più da fuori perché ha un tiro potentissimo. Le doti di passaggio e tocco corto ci sono, ma senza un regista accanto è per l'appunto solo un Desailly. La valutazione di 35 mln è molto bassa per ciò che è il suo reale valore. Sicuramente è un affarone, ma non ti risolleverà la mediana. Indi per cui accanto a lui serve uno come Gundogan o Cabaye. Un regista. E il centrocampo ti diventa mostruoso.


Cabaye proprio ieri sky diceva che vuole essere ceduto, lo prenderei a occhi chiusi.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma quale Real Madrid... Dove giocherebbe titolare? Ci sono già Modric, Isco, Lucas Silva, Kroos... Poi non dimentichiamoci che è un calciatore *Doyen*. Assurdo, quindi, che una sua cessione non significhi direzione Milan. Comunque Kondogbia trequartista, ma dove?
> 
> Kondogbia è il classico mediano puro. Ma è anche capace di fare la mezzala. E' nato come difensore centrale per poi spostarsi più avanti. La somiglianza con Pogba c'è, ma latita di classe. I suoi punti di forza sono interdizione, fase difensiva, incontrismo, marcatura a uomo, copertura, rientro. Per certi versi può anche arretrare dalla linea a tre e mettersi in mezzo ai difensori. E' bravo sia nel giocare in un centrocampo a tre che a due. Se Pogba ricorda Viera e Yaya Toure si può dire che Kondo ricordi pienamente Desailly. Sa fare una discreta fase offensiva ed inserirsi, ma è piuttosto timido sotto porta. Cerca raramente la conclusione da fuori e preferisce passarla. Lo definirei un De Jong molto più completo, moderno ed evoluto. E' un centrocampista totale, tuttavia non propriamente tecnico. Non è un muratore come possono esserlo Muntari e l'olandese, ma neanche è bello da vedere come Xavi o Iniesta. Ha comunque uno strapotere fisico tale anche da coprire sulle palle inattive. Dovrebbe migliorare solo nel tirare un po' più da fuori perché ha un tiro potentissimo. Le doti di passaggio e tocco corto ci sono, ma senza un regista accanto è per l'appunto solo un Desailly. La valutazione di 35 mln è molto bassa per ciò che è il suo reale valore. Sicuramente è un affarone, ma non ti risolleverà la mediana. Indi per cui accanto a lui serve uno come Gundogan o Cabaye. Un regista. E il centrocampo ti diventa mostruoso.



Appunto. Già con lui a centrocampo hai un'intensità e una fisicità della madonna, contando poi che è uno che la palla sa toccarla, e molto bene, è un upgrade straordinario. Magari Gundogan o Cabaye, il nostro centrocampo sarebbe sul livello di quello della Juve, anche perché Bonaventura può solo che migliorare tantissimo con tutta questa pressione in meno e in mezzo a gente di questo livello.


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Cabaye proprio ieri sky diceva che vuole essere ceduto, lo prenderei a occhi chiusi.





2515 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Già con lui a centrocampo hai un'intensità e una fisicità della madonna, contando poi che è uno che la palla sa toccarla, e molto bene, è un upgrade straordinario. Magari Gundogan o Cabaye, il nostro centrocampo sarebbe sul livello di quello della Juve, anche perché Bonaventura può solo che migliorare tantissimo con tutta questa pressione in meno e in mezzo a gente di questo livello.



Cabaye tra i 12 e i 15 lo prendi. E' ormai un trentenne, è considerato pure un esubero dal PSG... Non vedo perché non provarci. Ma anche Gundogan a 25 eh. Di più non può valere perché viene da un infortunio grave e da del sovrappeso. Sono convinto che Kondogbia affiancato a loro farebbe pure il definitivo salto di qualità tecnica.


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Cabaye tra i 12 e i 15 lo prendi. E' ormai un trentenne, è considerato pure un esubero dal PSG... Non vedo perché non provarci. Ma anche Gundogan a 25 eh. Di più non può valere perché viene da un infortunio grave e da del sovrappeso. Sono convinto che Kondogbia affiancato a loro farebbe pure il definitivo salto di qualità tecnica.



Io purtroppo eviterei i giocatori come gundogan e hummels, sono forti ma tendenti troppo all'infortunio e secondo me questo è un fattore fondamentale.


----------



## mark (13 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Io purtroppo eviterei i giocatori come gundogan e hummels, sono forti ma tendenti troppo all'infortunio e secondo me questo è un fattore fondamentale.



Ma un howedes in difesa invece?


----------



## franck3211 (13 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma un howedes in difesa invece?



Non lo conosco, io personalmente 30 milioni li butterei su benatia. Comunque cerchiamo di non andare OT


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> L'unica possibilità che abbiamo di prendere un buon regista è che al raduno Mihajlovic si renda conto dell'incapacità di Montolivo e lo riferisca alla società.. Per il resto il nostro regista è (purtroppo) Dormolivo e non pensio la società ne stia cercando altri..



Concordo, preso Kondogbia direi di contenere altri sogni a centrocampo. La società credo voglia prendere 1 top per reparto, con l'unica eccezione del reparto avanzato dove verrà pure Ibra che aiuterà molto anche il centrocampo. Per quest'anno va benissimo così. Al regista top ci penseremo dal 2016.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, preso Kondogbia direi di contenere altri sogni a centrocampo. La società credo voglia prendere 1 top per reparto, con l'unica eccezione del reparto avanzato dove verrà pure Ibra che aiuterà molto anche il centrocampo. Per quest'anno va benissimo così. Al regista top ci penseremo dal 2016.


Io non sottovaluterei il mercato invernale soprattutto se si palesasse la mancanza di un regista di livello


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, preso Kondogbia direi di contenere altri sogni a centrocampo. La società credo voglia prendere 1 top per reparto, con l'unica eccezione del reparto avanzato dove verrà pure Ibra che aiuterà molto anche il centrocampo. Per quest'anno va benissimo così. Al regista top ci penseremo dal 2016.



Sì ma dei buonissimi giocatori tecnici/registi, anche se non da top mondo, ce ne sono sui 15 massimo 20 in giro. Quindi ovvio che Kondogbia, se preso, sarà l'investimento più dispendioso per il centrocampo, ma non è detto che sarà l'unico per cui spenderemo più di 10.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sì ma dei buonissimi giocatori tecnici/registi, anche se non da top mondo, ce ne sono sui 15 massimo 20 in giro. Quindi ovvio che Kondogbia, se preso, sarà l'investimento più dispendioso per il centrocampo, ma non è detto che sarà l'unico per cui spenderemo più di 10.



E allora arriva Gundogan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, preso Kondogbia direi di contenere altri sogni a centrocampo. La società credo voglia prendere 1 top per reparto, con l'unica eccezione del reparto avanzato dove verrà pure Ibra che aiuterà molto anche il centrocampo. Per quest'anno va benissimo così. Al regista top ci penseremo dal 2016.



Se prendi Kondogbia, puoi anche permetterti di puntare su un Baselli e farlo crescere


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E allora arriva Gundogan



L'idea non mi fa impazzire, non tecnicamente ma fisicamente. Abbiamo bisogno di certezze granitiche, specie investendo tanti soldi per singoli giocatori, e Gundogan si infortuna facilmente.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se prendi Kondogbia, puoi anche permetterti di puntare su un Baselli e farlo crescere



No, se prendi un regista puoi anche permetterti di avere un Baselli in rosa per fargli imparare il mestiere. Abbiamo bisogno di campioni, non di campioni in un ruolo e giovani inesperti in altri. Dobbiamo avere ESEMPI, comportamentali e calcistici, per i giovani.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> L'idea non mi fa impazzire, non tecnicamente ma fisicamente. Abbiamo bisogno di certezze granitiche, specie investendo tanti soldi per singoli giocatori, e Gundogan si infortuna facilmente.



In verità non è che si infortuna facilmente (uno che si infortuna sempre si infortuna facilmente) è che ha avuto un infortunio grave e lungo...se si fosse davvero ripreso non è un Pato che ha continui problemi fisici eh


----------



## Jaqen (13 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se prendi Kondogbia, puoi anche permetterti di puntare su un Baselli e farlo crescere



Kondogbia come perno centrale.
Baselli, Bertolacci, Mauri di supporto.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> In verità non è che si infortuna facilmente (uno che si infortuna sempre si infortuna facilmente) è che ha avuto un infortunio grave e lungo...se si fosse davvero ripreso non è un Pato che ha continui problemi fisici eh



Guarda Sahin, un solo infortunio e da potenziale crack calcistico è stato solo un crack fisico.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

io lo ripeto, xhaka tra un paio di anni varrà 50 mln minimo...è da prendere subito.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Guarda Sahin, un solo infortunio e da potenziale crack calcistico è stato solo un crack fisico.



Va beh ma non ha senso,scusa ma Gundogan tanto schifo non ha fatto da quanto è tornato...anzi si è ripreso sempre di più (non credo che il Barca se lo filasse se non dava segni di ripresa o fosse peggiorato)
Fatto sta che un regista ci serve e spero non siano così stupidi da non comprarlo


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

ma perché non lasciano perdere ibra e prendono verratti e kondogbia  faremmo un upgrade clamoroso in mezzo al campo... e poi l'anno prossimo si prende ibra a 0.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma perché non lasciano perdere ibra e prendono verratti e kondogbia  faremmo un upgrade clamoroso in mezzo al campo... e poi l'anno prossimo si prende ibra a 0.



Verratti se messo in vendita sarebbe cercato da squadre realmente blasonate che fanno la champions per vincerla, non credo sia possibile, non quest'anno.


----------



## Sippilo (13 Giugno 2015)

Io spero infatti che se per Ibra si fa troppo dura non diventi tormentone e si concentrino su centrocampo e difesa! Le priorità. L'attacco per fare le amichevoli e il preliminare di C. Italia del 15 c'è. Poi a fine agosto si potrà strappare Ibra o chi per lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Verratti se messo in vendita sarebbe cercato da squadre realmente blasonate che fanno la champions per vincerla, non credo sia possibile, non quest'anno.



lo so, il mio infatti è solo un sogno...magari l'anno prossimo se dovessimo andare in champions, avremo maggior appeal e potremo provarci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*





Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma quale Real Madrid... Dove giocherebbe titolare? Ci sono già Modric, Isco, Lucas Silva, Kroos... Poi non dimentichiamoci che è un calciatore *Doyen*. Assurdo, quindi, che una sua cessione non significhi direzione Milan. Comunque Kondogbia trequartista, ma dove?
> 
> Kondogbia è il classico mediano puro. Ma è anche capace di fare la mezzala. E' nato come difensore centrale per poi spostarsi più avanti. La somiglianza con Pogba c'è, ma latita di classe. I suoi punti di forza sono interdizione, fase difensiva, incontrismo, marcatura a uomo, copertura, rientro. Per certi versi può anche arretrare dalla linea a tre e mettersi in mezzo ai difensori. E' bravo sia nel giocare in un centrocampo a tre che a due. Se Pogba ricorda Viera e Yaya Toure si può dire che Kondo ricordi pienamente Desailly. Sa fare una discreta fase offensiva ed inserirsi, ma è piuttosto timido sotto porta. Cerca raramente la conclusione da fuori e preferisce passarla. Lo definirei un De Jong molto più completo, moderno ed evoluto. E' un centrocampista totale, tuttavia non propriamente tecnico. Non è un muratore come possono esserlo Muntari e l'olandese, ma neanche è bello da vedere come Xavi o Iniesta. Ha comunque uno strapotere fisico tale anche da coprire sulle palle inattive. Dovrebbe migliorare solo nel tirare un po' più da fuori perché ha un tiro potentissimo. Le doti di passaggio e tocco corto ci sono, ma senza un regista accanto è per l'appunto solo un Desailly. La valutazione di 35 mln è molto bassa per ciò che è il suo reale valore. Sicuramente è un affarone, ma non ti risolleverà la mediana. Indi per cui accanto a lui serve uno come Gundogan o Cabaye. Un regista. E il centrocampo ti diventa mostruoso.



Aggiungo che ha un ottimo dribbling,nonostante sia un po' "goffo".
Secondo me col tempo può diventare il nuovo Yaya Tourè. Se impara ad inserirsi e a liberarsi per il tiro può diventare un incursore prolificissimo.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lo so, il mio infatti è solo un sogno...magari l'anno prossimo se dovessimo andare in champions, avremo maggior appeal e potremo provarci.



Io sono uno che si tiene coi piedi inchiodati a terra ma se c'è una verità assoluta nel Milan è che un Milan che SERIAMENTE punta a tornare sulla vetta d'Europa, mettendo veri soldoni, può essere comparabile solo a poche squadre in Europa (le big spagnole e il Bayern), su questo c'è poco da discutere.


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia e Wijnaldum e mi riterrei soddisfatto per quanto riguarda il centrocampo


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Kondogbia e Wijnaldum e mi riterrei soddisfatto per quanto riguarda il centrocampo



I telecronisti moriranno a pronunciarli negli scambi concitati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Giugno 2015)

Bisogna sbrigarsi a prendere questi calciatori, almeno adesso che non possiamo ancora competere con le principali big Europee.


----------



## sion (13 Giugno 2015)

bisogna per forza chiudere settimana prossima altrimenti ce lo soffiano sicuro


----------



## 28Maggio03 (13 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia e' un calciatore Doyen, le sensazioni sono buone....sarebbe un altro grandissimo colpo che ci proietterebbe veramente in alto....non penso che il Real sia un problema,difficilmente ci faranno uno sgarbo vista l'amicizia che intercorre fra Galliani e Florentino....voi sottovalutate questa cosa ma e' molto importante


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

A chi interessa, c'è l'amichevole albania francia dove sta giocando kondogbia con la maglia numero 10....


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A chi interessa, c'è l'amichevole albania francia dove sta giocando kondogbia con la maglia numero 10....



Ho acceso nel secondo tempo, mi sembra che l'Albania giochi meglio il doppio ma se c'è uno che ha già fatto un paio di interventi notevoli è proprio il nostro...


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Un giornale francese, maxifoot.fr, oltre a non avere fonti di prima mano, poiché riporta Sky (accordo col Monaco per 30 milioni) e AS (interesse del Real), si avventura in un "il francese può legittimamente aspirare a qualcosa di meglio del Milan", riferito a Kondogbia, mi sa che anche oltrealpe rosicano...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*





Sotiris ha scritto:


> Un giornale francese, maxifoot.fr, oltre a non avere fonti di prima mano, poiché riporta Sky (accordo col Monaco per 30 milioni) e AS (interesse del Real), si avventura in un "il francese può legittimamente aspirare a qualcosa di meglio del Milan", riferito a Kondogbia, mi sa che anche oltrealpe rosicano...



Come quei sfigatelli dei forum inglesi insomma.. Spero anche qui che gli sbatteremo in faccia l'acquisto di Kondogbia


----------



## Sotiris (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come quei sfigatelli dei forum inglesi insomma.. Spero anche qui che gli sbatteremo in faccia l'acquisto di Kondogbia



sì esatto, guarda - vado OT mezzo secondo - ho litigato con uno che mi paragonava il Milan al Nottingham Forrest!!!!
OT chiuso.

su Kondogbia non trovo nuove notizie comunque, e Marca assolutamente non parla di interesse del Real.


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Un giornale francese, maxifoot.fr, oltre a non avere fonti di prima mano, poiché riporta Sky (accordo col Monaco per 30 milioni) e AS (interesse del Real), si avventura in un "il francese può legittimamente aspirare a qualcosa di meglio del Milan", riferito a Kondogbia, mi sa che anche oltrealpe rosicano...



Purtroppo questi ultimi due anni sono stati devastanti a livello di immagine.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

*.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questi ultimi due anni sono stati devastanti a livello di immagine.



Eh infatti gente, su, ok il senso di rivalsa ma da esterni un po' ci sta eh


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Una cosa è certa, non è una trattativa che si può tirare per le lunghe, entro fine mese il ragazzo sicuramente cambierà maglia.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una cosa è certa, non è una trattativa che si può tirare per le lunghe, entro fine mese il ragazzo sicuramente cambierà maglia.


Secondo me invece si chiude molto prima...settimana prossima (anche già lunedì/martedì)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2015)

Tassello fondamentale insieme a Ibra.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: ci siamo per Kondogbia al Milan.*
> 
> Però sul resto rimanda alla trasmissione.... grrrrrr




*Hanno hackerato il profilo: BUFALA*

Maledetti.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece si chiude molto prima...settimana prossima (anche già lunedì/martedì)



Anche secondo me, dico solo che tempo limite entro fine mese lui cambia maglia: Milan, Arsenal, Madrid o altro.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Hanno hackerato il profilo: BUFALA*
> 
> Maledetti.



Mah io sul profilo twitter di Di Marzio non ho visto niente e c'ho guardato appena hai riportato la notizia e non c'è scritto nemmeno che gli hanno hackerato il profilo...vediamo che dice alle 23


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Hanno hackerato il profilo: BUFALA*
> 
> Maledetti.



I rosiconi?!?! assurdo &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mah io sul profilo twitter di Di Marzio non ho visto niente e c'ho guardato appena hai riportato la notizia e non c'è scritto nemmeno che gli hanno hackerato il profilo...vediamo che dice alle 23



Infatti ora è ok, praticamente hanno ricopiato la pagina di Di Marzio, impostando ottimamente la SEO, tanto è vero che Google mi ha spedito su quel profilo profilo falsissimo, ma ottimamente riprodotto. 

*Chiedo scusa a tutti.*


----------



## Andre96 (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti ora è ok, praticamente hanno ricopiato la pagina di Di Marzio, impostando ottimamente la SEO, tanto è vero che Google mi ha spedito su quel profilo profilo falsissimo, ma ottimamente riprodotto.
> 
> *Chiedo scusa a tutti.*



Nessun problema 
Tanto oggi non si chiudeva anche se lo diceva Di Marzio visto che a quanto pare questi il sabato hanno altro da fare


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> I rosiconi?!?! assurdo ��



 basta che guardi sui forum dei gobbi e ti fai due risate. Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia non arrivano. Se arriva Ibra è vecchio, Martinez è sopravvalutato... hanno paura.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> basta che guardi sui forum dei gobbi e ti fai due risate. Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia non arrivano. Se arriva Ibra è vecchio, Martinez è sopravvalutato... hanno paura.



E i soldi di Bee "si sa che vengono dalla droga"


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> basta che guardi sui forum dei gobbi e ti fai due risate. Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia non arrivano. Se arriva Ibra è vecchio, Martinez è sopravvalutato... hanno paura.



Adesso facendo zapping ho messo su top calcio c'èra uno, non so chi sia, che affermava convinto che Kondo è uno da squadra media e che al milan servirebbe altro. Ho rigirato immediatamente


----------



## Doctore (13 Giugno 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E i soldi di Bee "si sa che vengono dalla droga"



Quelli di agnelli dai soldi degli italiani rubati per un centinaio anni...Forse non ricordano che la fiat campava con i soldi dello stato.


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> basta che guardi sui forum dei gobbi e ti fai due risate. Ibra, Martinez e Kondogbia non arrivano. Se arriva Ibra è vecchio, Martinez è sopravvalutato... hanno paura.



Hanno ragione i gobbi... fermiamo tutte le trattative perché c'è chiaramente qualcosa che non va in questi colpi (poi costano troppo quindi mafia milanese).
Dentro Valdifiori-Eder, rinnoviamo ad Inzaghi per un altro anno di apprendistato (dopo la vittoria a Bergamo mi ha e ci ha convinti tutti) e Muntari capitano (bisognerà scusarsi per l'orrendo trattamento subìto i mesi scorsi).
Galliani al mare, il 30 agosto colpo ad effetto.. Pato che sventola la numero 7 commosso e Galliani trionfante che fa il gallo per l'ennesimo colpo da vero condor.
Chapeau.


----------



## il condor (13 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Adesso facendo zapping ho messo su top calcio c'èra uno, non so chi sia, che affermava convinto che Kondo è uno da squadra media e che al milan servirebbe altro. Ho rigirato immediatamente



si Kondogbia è talmente sopravvalutato che in Champions il loro centrocampo è stato azzerato.  Non vedo l'ora che arriva e poi se è scarso non ci sarebbero notizie riguardanti il Real.


----------



## bargnani83 (13 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Adesso facendo zapping ho messo su top calcio c'èra uno, non so chi sia, che affermava convinto che Kondo è uno da squadra media e che al milan servirebbe altro. Ho rigirato immediatamente



riccardo guffanti osservatore per conto dell'udinese.


----------



## malos (13 Giugno 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> riccardo guffanti osservatore per conto dell'udinese.



Oddio ancora peggio 
Me l'aspettavo da uno alla Pompilio


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Un giornale francese, maxifoot.fr, oltre a non avere fonti di prima mano, poiché riporta Sky (accordo col Monaco per 30 milioni) e AS (interesse del Real), si avventura in un "il francese può legittimamente aspirare a qualcosa di meglio del Milan", riferito a Kondogbia, mi sa che anche oltrealpe rosicano...



Da che pulpito, hanno solo squadre di melma in Francia e parlano di "qualcosa di meglio del Milan", ci dessero un po' di tempo e vedranno come il loro ridicolo gruppetto di figurine di Parigi lo riduciamo in briciole


----------



## neversayconte (13 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Da che pulpito, hanno solo squadre di melma in Francia e parlano di "qualcosa di meglio del Milan", ci dessero un po' di tempo e vedranno come il loro ridicolo gruppetto di figurine di Parigi lo riduciamo in briciole



quoto. non si può paragonare psg e milan; come dice galliani, con tutto il blasone che c'ha il milan, ci vuole veramente poco per tornare in alto. è nel dna.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Giugno 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Un giornale francese, maxifoot.fr, oltre a non avere fonti di prima mano, poiché riporta Sky (accordo col Monaco per 30 milioni) e AS (interesse del Real), si avventura in un "il francese può legittimamente aspirare a qualcosa di meglio del Milan", riferito a Kondogbia, mi sa che anche oltrealpe rosicano...


Qualcosa di meglio del Milan?
Ma se tutte le squadre francesi messe assieme non hanno vinto nemmeno la metà di quello che abbiamo vinto noi da soli, e parlano di qualcosa di meglio del Milan?


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di meglio del Milan?
> Ma se tutte le squadre francesi messe assieme non hanno vinto nemmeno la metà di quello che abbiamo vinto noi da soli, e parlano di qualcosa di meglio del Milan?



Lasciamoli perdere .Certi commenti fanno ammosciare più della loro erre.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

Chiudiamo dai condor.


----------



## goldenboy (13 Giugno 2015)

spero che lo prendono, lui si no Ibra!


----------



## JacksonMartinez (13 Giugno 2015)

make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs

milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) e the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.

pray!!!


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs
> 
> milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) e the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> pray!!!



Fonte?


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs
> 
> milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) e the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> pray!!!



Source?


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs
> 
> milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) e the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> pray!!!


What's the source?


----------



## medjai (14 Giugno 2015)

Veramente non stiamo pensando al FPF, per me è tutto una bugia perche Chelsea, City e PSG spendono denaro senza limiti, ma dobbiamo preocuparci? 

Anche se fuori dall'Europa non ci possono lasciare ormai


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs
> 
> milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) e the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> pray!!!



Ma chi ha scritto sta cosa? 
Grammaticamente impresentabile. Sembra fatta con Google translate.
E' impossibile che una fonte affidabile possa scrivere in modo cosi incomprensibile.
Plurali senza s. Installation? Ma che devono installare un antifurto? Instalment era piu' appropriato.
" but is word from person very trust", neanche un giamaicano ubriaco parla cosi.
Come faccio a fare affidamento su sta cosa?


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha scritto sta cosa?
> Grammaticamente impresentabile. Sembra fatta con Google translate.
> E' impossibile che una fonte affidabile possa scrivere in modo cosi incomprensibile.
> Plurali senza s. Installation? Ma che devono installare un antifurto? Instalment era piu' appropriato.
> " but is word from person very trust", neanche in giamaicano ubriaco parla cosi



Sarà Cassano.XD


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sarà Cassano.XD


Oddio


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica al Monaco non interessa Menez, si può chiudere a 30 milioni. Occhio al Real Madrid, la Gazzetta e le altre riprendono la notizia di ieri ma l'interesse madrileno c'è.*



Si torna On Topic


----------



## kYMERA (14 Giugno 2015)

Insomma non vogliono nessuno come contropartita questi? Un Alex o un Rami non riusciamo a piazzarli in cambio di un piccolo sconto?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Veramente non stiamo pensando al FPF, per me è tutto una bugia perche Chelsea, City e PSG spendono denaro senza limiti, ma dobbiamo preocuparci?
> 
> Anche se fuori dall'Europa non ci possono lasciare ormai



non conosco i loro bilanci, ma se incassi tanto (non necessariamente solo dal mercato) puoi spendere tanto


----------



## franck3211 (14 Giugno 2015)

Per Sportmediaset l'affare è praticamente vicino alla conclusione in questa settimana. 30 milioni circa al Monaco e 3,5 a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2015)

JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs
> 
> milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) e the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> pray!!!


Are you Bocciarello?


----------



## TheZio (14 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Hanno ragione i gobbi... fermiamo tutte le trattative perché c'è chiaramente qualcosa che non va in questi colpi (poi costano troppo quindi mafia milanese).
> Dentro Valdifiori-Eder, rinnoviamo ad Inzaghi per un altro anno di apprendistato (dopo la vittoria a Bergamo mi ha e ci ha convinti tutti) e Muntari capitano (bisognerà scusarsi per l'orrendo trattamento subìto i mesi scorsi).
> Galliani al mare, il 30 agosto colpo ad effetto.. Pato che sventola la numero 7 commosso e Galliani trionfante che fa il gallo per l'ennesimo colpo da vero condor.
> Chapeau.



  



JacksonMartinez ha scritto:


> make ban of this account if am wrong, but is word from person very trust, Monaco have give to Milan 2 option for transfer of kondogbia - 28m if pay in 2 instals, e 31m if pay in 3 installs
> 
> milan have made choice of 3 installations (making easier for FFP) *e* the player will agree maybe even tomorrow.
> 
> pray!!!



Io non sono un granché con la lingua inglese, ma non si diceva "and" e non "e".. poi magari nello slang comune usano "e".. bah... chiedo a voi sicuramente più esperti di me...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2015)

*Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
> Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*



Perché il condor il sabato e la domenica si riposa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
> Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*



Certo che se entro fine giugno chiudiamo già per Kondogbia e JM e spendendo 65 mln...

Entro finale Luglio vorrei pure Ibra..


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
> Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che se entro fine giugno chiudiamo già per Kondogbia e JM e spendendo 65 mln...
> 
> Entro finale Luglio vorrei pure Ibra..



Più Hummels Darmian e Miranda, con José Mauri e Bertolacci  se arrivasse anche Brahimi  tutto ciò sarebbe spettacolare


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che se entro fine giugno chiudiamo già per Kondogbia e JM e spendendo 65 mln...
> 
> Entro finale Luglio vorrei pure Ibra..



Beh questi non sono colpi che possono aspettare oltre. Bisogna muoversi d'anticipo, anche perché Kondogbia si accaserà in un'altra squadra al 100%, quindi dobbiamo muoverci prima. Credo sia fondamentale strappare il sì di società e giocatore entro la settimana prossima.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo che se entro fine giugno chiudiamo già per Kondogbia e JM e spendendo 65 mln...
> 
> Entro finale Luglio vorrei pure Ibra..



Io spero che per l'inizio del ritiro arrivi anche il difensore.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io spero che per l'inizio del ritiro arrivi anche il difensore.



Sicuramente è molto importante. Ma ora vediamo di chiudere per Kondogbia ed Ibra, soprattutto il primo è fondamentale per cambiare volto al centrocampo. Poi dedichiamoci alla difesa, non sarà facile trovare il leader.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
> Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*


Vicini al bis.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2015)

dopo kondogbia, ibra e un difensore. e per me siamo apposto così. 
ci saranno altri affari minori come bertolacci (max 15 milioni) un terzino buono e un altro centrocampista.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
> Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*





neversayconte ha scritto:


> dopo kondogbia, ibra e un difensore. e per me siamo apposto così.
> ci saranno altri affari minori come bertolacci (max 15 milioni) un terzino buono e un altro centrocampista.



Quante volte dobbiamo dire che BISOGNA uppare le ultime news???!!


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Io non sono un granché con la lingua inglese, ma non si diceva "and" e non "e".. poi magari nello slang comune usano "e".. bah... chiedo a voi sicuramente più esperti di me...



E chi ti dice che l'utente sia inglese? Dopotutto è una lingua parlata in tutto il mondo. Potrebbe benissimo provenire dalla Colombia, visto il nickname. O dalla Francia. E dunque ecco spiegato poiché il suo inglese non è perfetto! 



Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta, a 30 milioni si chiude.
> Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet parlava di passi importanti che verranno fatti dopo questo week end.*



Speriamo ragazzi, speriamo. Il colpo ridondante a centrocampo va fatto. Speriamo non ci si fermi al solo Martinez. Anche perché un'occasione del genere e a questo prezzo non ricapiterà.


----------



## 7volte (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi ti dice che l'utente sia inglese? Dopotutto è una lingua parlata in tutto il mondo. Potrebbe benissimo provenire dalla Colombia, visto il nickname. O dalla Francia. E dunque ecco spiegato poiché il suo inglese non è perfetto!
> 
> 
> 
> Speriamo ragazzi, speriamo. Il colpo ridondante a centrocampo va fatto. Speriamo non ci si fermi al solo Martinez. Anche perché un'occasione del genere e a questo prezzo non ricapiterà.



Ragazzi schiaritemi le idee su questo giocatore...non lo conosco molto bene, l ho visto solo 1 volta all andata contro la Juve. E non mi aveva impressionato!


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi schiaritemi le idee su questo giocatore...non lo conosco molto bene, l ho visto solo 1 volta all andata contro la Juve. E non mi aveva impressionato!



L'ho già spiegato prima, ecco a te:



Renegade ha scritto:


> Kondogbia è il classico mediano puro. Ma è anche capace di fare la mezzala. E' nato come difensore centrale per poi spostarsi più avanti. La somiglianza con Pogba c'è, ma latita di classe. I suoi punti di forza sono interdizione, fase difensiva, incontrismo, marcatura a uomo, copertura, rientro. Per certi versi può anche arretrare dalla linea a tre e mettersi in mezzo ai difensori. E' bravo sia nel giocare in un centrocampo a tre che a due. Se Pogba ricorda Viera e Yaya Toure si può dire che Kondo ricordi pienamente Desailly. Sa fare una discreta fase offensiva ed inserirsi, ma è piuttosto timido sotto porta. Cerca raramente la conclusione da fuori e preferisce passarla. Lo definirei un De Jong molto più completo, moderno ed evoluto. E' un centrocampista totale, tuttavia non propriamente tecnico. Non è un muratore come possono esserlo Muntari e l'olandese, ma neanche è bello da vedere come Xavi o Iniesta. Ha comunque uno strapotere fisico tale anche da coprire sulle palle inattive. Dovrebbe migliorare solo nel tirare un po' più da fuori perché ha un tiro potentissimo. Le doti di passaggio e tocco corto ci sono, ma senza un regista accanto è per l'appunto solo un Desailly. La valutazione di 35 mln è molto bassa per ciò che è il suo reale valore. Sicuramente è un affarone, ma non ti risolleverà la mediana. Indi per cui accanto a lui serve uno come Gundogan o Cabaye. Un regista. E il centrocampo ti diventa mostruoso.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Perché il condor il sabato e la domenica si riposa



E il sesto-settimo giorno egli si riposò.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Giugno 2015)

7volte ha scritto:


> Ragazzi schiaritemi le idee su questo giocatore...non lo conosco molto bene, l ho visto solo 1 volta all andata contro la Juve. E non mi aveva impressionato!


Sul tubo ho trovato gli highlights di Kondogbia di quella partita..


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2015)

Assomiglia molto a desailly


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

devo essere sincero, per me non vale 35 mln.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> devo essere sincero, per me non vale 35 mln.



Già, 93', numero 10 della Francia, centrocampista designato erede di Vieira e miglior talento francese con Pogba... Se lo prendiamo e lo valorizziamo a dovere varrà presto il doppio.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Già, 93', numero 10 della Francia, centrocampista designato erede di Vieira e miglior talento francese con Pogba... Se lo prendiamo e lo valorizziamo a dovere varrà presto il doppio.





numero 10 ieri. Ma non sarà lui ufficialmente il numero 10, puoi starne certo. Erede di viera cosa?Pogba è 3 spanne sopra senza alcun dubbio. Detto questo uno come lui ci serve come il pane, per cui se i soldi ci sono ben venga il suo acquisto, ma obiettivamente non vale attualmente 35 mln.


----------



## bargnani83 (14 Giugno 2015)

all'andata non la vidi la partita contro la juventus.ma posso dire che al ritorno a centro campo dominò.comunque anche in queste immagini si vede che gioca meglio come mezzo sinistro piuttosto che mezzo destro.ciò vuol dire che è pù facile poter cambiare da 4-3-1-2 al 4-4-2 con bonaventura che in fase di possesso va dietro le punte e in fase di non possesso si allarga sulla sinistra con kondogbia e montolivo(facciamocene una ragione) centrali e bisogna trovare il mezzo destro forte.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> numero 10 ieri. Ma non sarà lui ufficialmente il numero 10, puoi starne certo. Erede di viera cosa?Pogba è 3 spanne sopra senza alcun dubbio. Detto questo uno come lui ci serve come il pane, per cui se i soldi ci sono ben venga il suo acquisto, ma obiettivamente non vale attualmente 35 mln.



Pogba e lui sono il futuro del centrocampo francese. E poi non puoi metterli a paragone, sono due giocatori diversi. Pogba è più tecnico ed estroso, su questo non ci piove, ma non ha ancora dimostrato un briciolo di continuità. Kondogbia invece ha un alto rendimento costante e questo per me già conta parecchio. È un 93 ed è uno dei più grandi talenti nel suo ruolo, non varrà mai come Pogba, ma se questo è l'andazzo può tranquillamente valere il doppio se migliora ancora.


----------



## Tobi (14 Giugno 2015)

Pogba ha piu colpi, piu Skills nel repertorio ma nelle partite che contano, in ambito europeo fino ad oggi è sempre sparito. Kondogbia lo vedo meno spettacolare ma con piu personalità internazionale.


----------



## walter 22 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Già, 93', numero 10 della Francia, centrocampista designato erede di Vieira e miglior talento francese con Pogba... Se lo prendiamo e lo valorizziamo a dovere varrà presto il doppio.



Se era nella scuderia di Raiola forse già valeva intorno i 50 mln. Questo è da prendere assolutamente senza perderci tempo ci serve come il pane, poi nel calcio tutto può succedere e fare anche la fine dell'Iturbe della scorsa stagione (anche se penso che si riprenderà) ma in questo momento è un acquisto d'obbligo.


----------



## George Weah (14 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sul tubo ho trovato gli highlights di Kondogbia di quella partita..



Con lui davanti la difesa credo ci si possa permettere due mezzali più offensive. Bonaventura - Bertolacci?


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2015)

*Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*



occhio all'inter, che pare stia cedendo kovacic, a quel punto avrebbero anche il cash per provare a rompere le belotas. Ma ho fiducia nel fondo doyen.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> occhio all'inter, che pare stia cedendo kovacic, a quel punto avrebbero anche il cash per provare a rompere le belotas. Ma ho fiducia nel fondo doyen.



Mah se offrono 40 milioni lo prendono se no a parità di offerte ne dubito...comunque non hanno ancora chiuso la cessione di Kovaci...mentre lo faranno l'avremmo già preso (supponendo di prenderlo già domani o massimo martedì)


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Comunque è assurdo che questi non lavorino per tutto il weekend...manco dovessero trasportare mattoni (e c'è gente che lo fa...).
Prendersi una pausa ci starebbe se anche le altre squadre se la prendessero ma così non va bene...oltre al fatto che trovo assurdo che non si possa chiudere una trattativa senza la presenza fisica di Galliani...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*


Dai condor, colpisci ancora!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> numero 10 ieri. Ma non sarà lui ufficialmente il numero 10, puoi starne certo. Erede di viera cosa?Pogba è 3 spanne sopra senza alcun dubbio. Detto questo uno come lui ci serve come il pane, per cui se i soldi ci sono ben venga il suo acquisto, ma obiettivamente non vale attualmente 35 mln.



Pogba attualmente vale 60 milioni, pertanto i 30 per Condo ci stanno.


----------



## Djici (14 Giugno 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dai condor, colpisci *ancora*!



Sembra che siamo il nuovo PSG ma ad ora sono tutte voci... nulla di ufficiale.
Anzi si, colpo Ely e prolungamento di Abate... vuoi veramente che il condor colpisca ancora ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sembra che siamo il nuovo PSG ma ad ora sono tutte voci... nulla di ufficiale.
> Anzi si, colpo Ely e prolungamento di Abate... vuoi veramente che il condor colpisca ancora ?


Era un modo di dire xD


----------



## Reblanck (14 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> devo essere sincero, per me non vale 35 mln.



Io personalmente sono più felice se spendono 30 milioni per Kondogobia che 35 per J.Martinez.


----------



## majorletters (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*



Secondo Pedrosi(fonte di Pistocchi) martedì è previsto l'incontro a Montecarlo


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2015)

majorletters ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedrosi(fonte di Pistocchi) martedì è previsto l'incontro a Montecarlo



Per il futuro, lasciamo perdere quel tipo di fonte. Se passano attraverso Sportmediaset ok, ma non andiamo direttamente al singolo per quanto possa averne azzeccate. ;-)


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

Supponendo che sia vero che Galliani va martedì a Montecarlo,ma sto qua lavora mai? Domani non fa niente? No perchè già non ha fatto niente sabato e domenica credevo che lunedì "lavorasse"...spero si occupi del centrale domani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Giugno 2015)

Il Condor deve assolutamente prenderlo.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter vende Kovacic per 25mln e ne spende di più per sostituirlo? super.


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Supponendo che sia vero che Galliani va martedì a Montecarlo,ma sto qua lavora mai? Domani non fa niente? No perchè già non ha fatto niente sabato e domenica credevo che lunedì "lavorasse"...spero si occupi del centrale domani



Lungi da me difendere Galliani ma se gli danno appuntamento per un giorno non è che può andare quando gli pare. Speriamo che domani lo passi a stabilire meglio i dettagli per chiudere le trattative varie. Che poi visto che Kondogbia è della Doyen conta molto più mettersi d'accordo con Nelio Lucas e per lui non serve neanche prendere l'aereo.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Galliani ma se gli danno appuntamento per un giorno non è che può andare quando gli pare. Speriamo che domani lo passi a stabilire meglio i dettagli per chiudere le trattative varie. Che poi visto che Kondogbia è della Doyen conta molto più mettersi d'accordo con Nelio Lucas e per lui non serve neanche prendere l'aereo.


Ci sta che gli diano appuntamento martedì per Kondogbia ma se domani non lavora per nessun difensore o altro è ridicolo. Che trattative deve chiudere? Per Martinez non deve fare più niente,per Ibra ci pensa Raiola quindi per forza deve trattare per altri giocatori come un centrale (Hummels? Godin? Se interessasse Abdennour ne parlerebbe sempre martedì)


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*


Ma dove vogliono andare sti poracci intertristi. Fateci strada piuttosto e andate a comprare Melo mentre noi ci prendiamo sto qua.


----------



## markjordan (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ci sta che gli diano appuntamento martedì per Kondogbia ma se domani non lavora per nessun difensore o altro è ridicolo. Che trattative deve chiudere? Per Martinez non deve fare più niente,per Ibra ci pensa Raiola quindi per forza deve trattare per altri giocatori come un centrale (Hummels? Godin? Se interessasse Abdennour ne parlerebbe sempre martedì)


c'e' anche il telefono , pure nei festivi
e poi le cessioni ,le scadenze


----------



## Andre96 (14 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> c'e' anche il telefono , pure nei festivi
> e poi le cessioni ,le scadenze



Vedendo Galliani negli ultimi tempi non so se lo usa più


----------



## 2515 (14 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Vedendo Galliani negli ultimi tempi non so se lo usa più



Gli danno il jet privato, ovvio che vuole usarlo il più possibile.


----------



## Doctore (15 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'Inter vende Kovacic per 25mln e ne spende di più per sostituirlo? super.



kovacic vale 25 e da quando?il nuovo pogba dei poveri ipervalutato?
Kongdogbia ha giocato la champions almeno.


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> kovacic vale 25 e da quando?il nuovo pogba dei poveri ipervalutato?
> Kongdogbia ha giocato la champions almeno.



Per me ne vale su per giù 9-10, Kondogbia è un top player sul mercato mentre il croato è poco più di un mestierante che non si sa bene che ruolo faccia.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

Topic ripulito.

Si riparte dall'ultima notizia.

NON TORNATE E NON SCRIVETE SU NOTIZIE PRECEDENTI

*Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Topic ripulito.
> 
> Si riparte dall'ultima notizia.
> 
> *Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*



.


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Topic ripulito.
> 
> Si riparte dall'ultima notizia.
> 
> ...




chi è che ci sta provando? Ma andassero a comprarsi un Valdifiori qualsiasi che quella è la loro dimensione


----------



## Sotiris (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Topic ripulito.
> 
> Si riparte dall'ultima notizia.
> 
> ...



se la "rivale" è la seconda squadra di Milano mi sento tranquillo, sono zero ed hanno zero.
meno tranquillo per il fatto che 'sta notizia venga da Raimondi.... ;-)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Topic ripulito.
> 
> Si riparte dall'ultima notizia.
> 
> *Raimondi, SportMediaset, tra domani e martedì Galliani a Montecarlo per chiudere. L'Inter ci sta provando ma Galliani prepara il blitz per portare il giocatore al Milan.*


Ci tengo a fare una breve digressione su un articolo di qualche tempo fa della Gazzetta in cui si diceva che con Bee sarebbero stati acquistati giocatori giovani come quella punta che gioca in Svizzera... E che Kondogbia non interessava minimamente. Io non so davvero come si facciano a scrivere articoli del genere se a distanza di una settimana si venga poi smentiti in modo inequivocabile. Davvero alcuni si inventano notizie di sana pianta, è evidente. 
Comunque questo ragazzo è impressionante, va preso a ogni costo.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ma l'ultima news non veniva da sky? raimondi e' meno affidabile di uno qualunque di noi



Appunto, c'era una news di sky dov'è finita?


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Appunto, c'era una news di sky dov'è finita?



Ipotizzo che forse non era vera.


----------

